# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005



## Nordangler (3. März 2005)

So nun warte ich auf die ersten Meldungen!! :m 

Sven


----------



## Skorpion (3. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich glaube spätestens Sonntag steht hier was drin,  :g  ich hab da nämlich was über eine ganze "Bande" gehört die am 06.03 ans Wasser will...  


P.S ich muss mich korriegieren. Mr. Diggler hat doch verschprochen schon am Samstag Fisch zu fangen  :q


----------



## detlefb (4. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da nämlich was über eine ganze "Bande" gehört die am 06.03 ans Wasser will...



und ich gelesen das Du mit dabei bist #h  :q


----------



## Medo (4. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

ich hoffe, das ich gleich auch was abgreife


----------



## Bonifaz (4. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Frohes frieren  !!
die mefos sind noch zu weit draussen bei der kälte.....
Aber reisende soll man nicht aufhalten....


----------



## Waveman (4. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Jungens, es soll WÄRMER werden ... Ansonsten dreh ich aber auch echt bald durch.#q 
Freue mich auf den ersten Fisch in diesem Tread und ein dickes Petri an alle die dieses WE an die Küste fahren, ich kann erst wieder nächste Woche.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

#h Noch zweiiiiii lange Wochen, dann fahre ich aber nun wirklich auf die Insel. 


Liebe Sonne, setz dich endlich durch. Sonst mach ich das! Ich meine das durchdrehen!|supergri


----------



## grobro (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich bin dieses WE nicht auf Fehmarn. Aber nächste Woche geht der Angriff wohl wieder los bei mir! Ach ja, hat jemand schon die "Keule" ausprobiert? Ich hab mir jetzt mal welche bestellt bei Kubiak in HH. Soll ja der Hammer sein oder?´


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				grobro schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dieses WE nicht auf Fehmarn. Aber nächste Woche geht der Angriff wohl wieder los bei mir! Ach ja, hat jemand schon die "Keule" ausprobiert? Ich hab mir jetzt mal welche bestellt bei Kubiak in HH. Soll ja der Hammer sein oder?´


 


|wavey: Hi grobro!°

Wat is denn bitte die "Keule"|kopfkrat


----------



## Ron (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

"Soll ja der Hammer sein oder?" - auch ne Keule kann ein Hammer sein:q 

Sieh mal hier:

http://www.gummitanke.de/ABBl0205.htm #h


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

|kopfkrat Diese Form habe ich doch schon mal irgendwo gesehen, ist das soooo neu|kopfkrat


----------



## Ron (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Nein..uralt - sozusagen reanimiert!


----------



## peter II (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

dieses ist jetzt der zwölfte überflüssige Beitrag  |evil: in dieser ansonsten sehr interessanten Rubrik #h


----------



## oh-nemo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Der 13. setzt dem ganzen aber ne Krone auf :m


----------



## marioschreiber (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

 

(Lass uns doch etwas rumalbern bis es hier endlich ernst wird ! )


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ grobro

Zu deiner Frage was die "Keule" angeht, eigentlich heißt er Sandgrävling, steht einiges im Blinker Nr. 2!  #6 
Habe mir auch ein paar davon gegönnt. Die Wurfeigenschaft ist zufrieden stellend, daß Laufverhalten jedoch exzelent!  #6 
Hatte vor zwei Wochen ne gute Mefo auf diesen Köder an der Angel. Leider wollte die silberne Schönheit sich nicht zum Landspaziergang überreden lassen.  :q 
Der Test geht also weiter. Der Köder ist sehr groß, dennoch wurde er im kalten Wasser attakiert.  |kopfkrat


----------



## marioschreiber (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Der Sandgrävling ist ein sehr alter Köder.
Durch den Artikel ist er nur wieder aus der Versenkung geholt worden.
Warscheinlich werden jetzt wieder mal sehr viele Leute nach der lektüre des "Blinkers" losrennen und ihn sich kaufen. 
Und sie werden ihn fischen. 
Und sie werden natürlich auch fangen!
Und vorallem werden sie allen die es hören wollen (und denen die es nicht wollen) berichten von diesem "Wunderköder". Weitere werden kaufen-fischen-fangen....

Einen Wunderköder gibt es nicht, es ist nur eine Frage der Werbung 
Vor einigen Jahren war es der "More-Silda". 
Er war kaum zu bekommen. 
Kaum im Laden, schon ausverkauft ! 
Weil er war ja so gut ! 
Es wurde nur darauf gefangen. 
Es wurde hier in der Gegend ja auch kein anderer Köder mehr gefischt !

Das erinnert an den Spruch : "Was war zuerst da, die Henne oder das Ei ?"

Lauft nicht jedem Wunderköder hinterher !
Habt vertrauen in euren Köder, dann fangt ihr auch !!!


----------



## Ron (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Das erinnert an den Spruch : "Was war zuerst da, die Henne oder das Ei ?"


 


Hä?
Huhn - Ei - Huhn - Ei oder Ei - Huhn - Ei - Huhn... Verwirrung! 

*Was war denn nun zuerst da?* 

Gehen wir in der Geschichte der Menschheit ein paar tausend Jahre zurück. So ungefähr bis ins Jahr 2500 vor Christus. Aus dieser Zeit nämlich stammen die ältesten, gesicherten Nachweise darüber, dass Menschen Hühner als Haustiere gehalten haben. Das Bankievahuhn (auf Lateinisch "gallus gallus") ist eins dieser frühen Hühner. Von ihm stammt auch unser heutiges Haushuhn (auf Lateinisch "gallus domesticus") ab. Auch das Bankivahuhn hat schon Eier gelegt. 

Also noch weiter zurück in die Vergangenheit: Nämlich 135 Millionen Jahre. Das bringt uns mitten in der Kreidezeit. Und aus dieser Zeit von vor 135 Millionen Jahren hat man in China viele versteinerte Eier gefunden. Eier, die von Dinosaurier gelegt wurden. Und Dinosaurier - wie heute noch alle Reptilien - haben immer schon Eier gelegt, auch schon vor 230 Millionen Jahren, als die ältesten Dinosaurier auftauchten. Und damals gab es mit Sicherheit noch kein Huhn weit und breit. Deshalb kann man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen: *Das Ei war VOR dem Huhn da.* 

Zwar etwas Off-Topic- aber ich wollte Mario`s Äußerung mal unterstreichen!

Der Sandgräfling ist aber trotzdem ein guter Küstenwobbler..:m


----------



## marioschreiber (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

O.K., das mit dem Ei ist nun geklärt ! 



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sandgräfling ist aber trotzdem ein guter Küstenwobbler..:m


Und das wollte ich auch nicht abstreiten ! Aber er ist trotz des "Blinker-Berichts" nur einer unter vielen !!!


----------



## Ron (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Habt vertrauen in euren Köder, dann fangt ihr auch !!!


 
O.k.- dann müssen wir sagen: Einer unter allen! |wavey:


----------



## Schweißsocke (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Heißt das Teil eigentlich Keule, weil man damit (bei der Größe) die Fische nötigenfalls auch erschlagen kann, wenn sie nicht beißen wollen?


----------



## Gnilftz (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Warscheinlich werden jetzt wieder mal sehr viele Leute nach der lektüre des "Blinkers" losrennen und ihn sich kaufen.
> Und sie werden ihn fischen.
> Und sie werden natürlich auch fangen!
> Und vorallem werden sie allen die es hören wollen (und denen die es nicht wollen) berichten von diesem "Wunderköder". Weitere werden kaufen-fischen-fangen....
> ...



Mein Reden!!!  #6 
Köder sollen Angler fangen, nicht Fische!!!  |supergri 
Sorry, war OT, aber ich konnte nicht anders...   

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Medo (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Reden!!! #6
> Köder sollen Angler fangen, nicht Fische!!! |supergri
> Sorry, war OT, aber ich konnte nicht anders...
> 
> ...


 
ja ne schon klar....

heiko haste ja recht:q


----------



## Skorpion (5. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> (Lass uns doch etwas rumalbern bis es hier endlich ernst wird ! )




na dann will ich diesen schönen Thread auch mal etwas verseuchen


Meine Vorposter haben recht. Es gibt so viele Köder auf dem Markt und es wird eigentlich auf alles gefangen. Es gibt keinen Superköder. Man muss seinen Blinker oder Wobbler nur immer wieder fischen - auch dieser wird den Fisch fangen. Vertrauen haben ist besser als immer wieder nach dem neusten "Schrei" Ausschau zu halten. Ich habe am Anfang keine richtige Ahnung von der ganzen Mefo Materie gehabt und billige Spinnex Blinker gefischt weil ich nix anderes kannte. Und ich habe  trotzdem meine  ersten Mefos gefangen. 

Ich habe den Sandgrävling schon mal für  4,90 € gesehen, nach dem so viel Publik um diesen Köder gemacht worden ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  hab ich ihn schon mal für 7 Teuros gesichtet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unglaublich was Werbung so bewirken kann. Hätte man den Fischen auf den Fotos einen anderen Köder ins Maul gesteckt, würden sich die Leute dann auf diesen wie verrückt stürzen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So ein Bericht mit schönen Fotos und dazu dem passenden Produkt ist die beste Methode den Umsatz zu steigern.   





Grüß
Martin


----------



## mefotija (6. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin.
offenbar tut sich ja zur zeit nix an der kyste, wenn man sich die beiträge unter der rubrik "aktuelle MEFO-Fänge 03" anschaut...|uhoh: 
Der angepriesene Wobbler ist uralt, fängt natürlich auch wie die meisten anderen. 
ging denn bei niemanden was gestern? musste der eispickel mit an den strand?:r


----------



## Beifänger (7. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 06.03.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: leichte Brise aus nördlicher Richtung, zum Abend hin noch weiter abnehmend
Himmel: absolut wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 13.30-18.30 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 14:15 Uhr
Wasserstand: halber Meter unter normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 1-2°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: siehe Bild


----------



## Gu.est (7. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

na das ist doch mal ne meldung. herzlichen glückwunsch #6


----------



## Waveman (7. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Endlich mal wieder Silber - Glückwunsch !!!
Da freue ich mich doch gleich doppelt am kommenden WE ins Dänenland zu fahren.

Gruß
waveman


----------



## Waldemar (7. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Waveman schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich mal wieder Silber - Glückwunsch !!!
> Da freue ich mich doch gleich doppelt am kommenden WE ins Dänenland zu fahren.
> 
> Hi, wohin geht's denn?
> ...


----------



## Nordangler (7. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

War auch heute los in der Geltinger Bucht.
Zeit 16.00- 18.00 Uhr.
Wassertemperatur: arschkalt ca. 1,2°
Luft: 5°
Wind: Nord/Ost 2-3
Grund: Leo
Himmel: sonnig mit einzelnden Wolken
Wasserstand ca 1 Meter unter normal
Köder: kleine Wobbler und Blinker von 12gr- bis 18 gr.
Wer: mein Sohn und ich.
Fänge: nix ist
Neben uns war ein Angler der hatte eine 42er auf einen kleinen silbernen Blinker

Sven


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (7. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

#6 Dickes Petri Heil!!

Endlich mal Good New`s!! Geht doch, wenn man will! 
Noch wenige Tage, dann will ich auch mit Bildern glänzen!!


----------



## Dorschi (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Also Männers man muß sich auch mal bei kaltem Wetter trauen!
Bericht folgt unter was läuft auf Als, der Bericht

Akteure
Mein Kumpel Jörg und ich
Kompaktdaten: wasser um die 1° luft -3°
Leogrund und 2 Mefoanfänger versuchen sich
SA: Jörg nix , ich eine untermaßige mit ca 35
So: Jörg einen schönen 46er Steelhead und ich 4 !!! untermaßige sowie einen 48er Absteiger
Mo: Beide nix
Männers das war unser erstes Küstensilber!! und nix mit 3000 Würfe
Jippie!
ich glaube, ich bin infiziert


----------



## Nordangler (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

na denn meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch und willkommen bei den infizierten, verseuchten Meerforellenangler.

Sven


----------



## Bondex (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Ron
mal ne Frage: Was war zuerst da die Dinosaurier oder deren Eier? hä??


----------



## Ron (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Genetik:
Huhn dann das Ei

Theologisch:
Huhn dann das Ei

Biologisch:
Ei dann das Huhn

Such Dir was aus...passt auch für deine Dinos:q


----------



## osteangler (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

wann: Datum 7.3.  11-18 uhr
wo:    angelcenter weissenhaus
Luft:  4.5°C Wasser 3°C
Wie:   watend

Traumwetter, leicht auflandiger Wind und Sonne! Viele viele Würfe und null Fische (soviel Glück wie Dorschi möchte ich auch mal haben ;-) )
Es war das erste mal das ich nur zwei Angler am Strand gesehen hab und das waren wir!


----------



## Veit (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Meinen Glückwunsch, Dorschi!!!


----------



## Beifänger (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 08.03.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver, Hansen Fight in diversen Farben
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: gaaanz leichte Brise aus nördlicher Richtung
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 13.45-18.30 Uhr 
Beißzeit: ---
Wasserstand: halber Meter unter normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 1-2°C
Wer: Stefan und ich
Fisch: heute war leider nichts mit Fisch, dafür wurden wir mit traumhaftem Winterwetter entschädigt, aber seht selbst…





























in den schattigen Bereichen sieht es momentan noch so aus






 |wavey: Beifänger


----------



## theactor (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

WAS FÜR STIMMUNGEN!!!  #6  #6 
Da braucht man (..fast...) wirklich keinen Fisch!

Danke für diese Traumaufnahmen! 

 |wavey:


----------



## Lechfischer (8. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Endlich mal ein paar Fangberichte!Ich dacht schon,meine Kolegen im Norden würden dieses Jahr versagen!


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (9. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

|wavey: Einfach wirklich nur goile Bilder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Gu.est (9. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

wirklich tolle bilder! )


----------



## Nordangler (9. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Gestern soll bei Habernis eine 10pfd. gefangen worden sein. Ich hänge mich einmal dran, was damit sein soll. Vieleicht gibt es ja Fotos dazu.

Sven


----------



## seatrout61 (9. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum 09.03.05/KW
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - div. Wobbler/Blinker 25-30g rotschw, gelbschw, kupfersilb, blauschw, 
-Windrichtung - NO3-4
-Wassertrübung -trüb
-Wasserstand niedrig
-Himmel - teilw. bedeckt bei 1 Grad Lufttemperatur
-Uhrzeit - 13.30 - 17.30
Selber nix gefangen und bei anderen Anglern nix gesehen, wenn das so weitergeht...


----------



## Flensburger (9. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Super Fotos Björnsen!!!

Gruß aus Krakow


----------



## Beifänger (9. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Flensburger!

Schön das Du jetzt auch den Weg ins Board gefunden hast.
Herzlich Willkommen!
Man sieht sich demnächst an der Küste.

Tight Lines
Beifänger


----------



## jhansen (9. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern soll bei Habernis eine 10pfd. gefangen worden sein. Ich hänge mich einmal dran, was damit sein soll. Vieleicht gibt es ja Fotos dazu.


Hallo!
Das kann ich bestätigen,es waren zwar 4,2kg aber trotzdem ein dicker Brocken.#6 Ich habe den Fänger an der Küste getroffen.Heute kamen auch wieder ein paar Fische raus 45, 49 und 52 cm, aber leider nicht von mir gefangen:c Aber da geht noch was, Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag!:q
Gruß Jens


----------



## Nordangler (10. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

willkommen an Board Flensburger und jhansen. Viel Spaß hier.

Da bin ich froh, das es stimmt mit dem Fisch. Da ich den Melder nicht kannte, war ich vorsichtig mit der Aussage. Ist aber schön das du es bestätigen kannst jhansen, auch wenn 800 gr Unterschied dazwischen liegen.


Sven


----------



## sunny (10. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Wow, 4,2 kg, dass hört sich schon groß an und sieht bestimmt noch schöner aus.

Wo zum Teufel ist denn Habernis?

sunny #h


----------



## Dorschi (10. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

So Mefogemeinde! 
Bericht mit Bilders von unseren Alsfängen sind feddich!
Wen´s interessiert: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=670373#post670373

Beste Grüße
Dorschi


----------



## Truttafriend (10. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Herzliches willkommen an den Flensburger und jhansen im Anglerboard  #h


----------



## Ron (10. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wo zum Teufel ist denn Habernis?
> 
> sunny #h


 
Flensburger Förde..


----------



## Hafjo (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin ,

war gestern bei dem schönen Wetter los und es hat endlich mal geschnaggelt.


Datum: 10.03.2005
Wo: 054° 11,9`N  011° 06,7`E für alle die ne Seekarte haben
Angelmethode: Kanufischen
Köder: Gladsax Fiske SW/CU 27 g
Wassertiefe:3-4 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:4-5 bft w 
Himmel: absolut wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 12.00 - 18.00 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 14:00 Uhr
Wasserstand:1 Meter unter normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 1-2°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: siehe Bild, *4,2 Kg und 70 cm*


----------



## Wulli (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Mööönsch das sieht ja gut aus!


Glückwunsch zu dem schönen Tier. Für alle, die keine Seekarte zur Hand haben wo war das denn?

Da ich noch nie eine Meerforelle gefangen habe (ich habe es bisher auch noch nicht versucht|supergri |supergri |supergri ) frage ich mal nach Ausrüstung: 

Was für eine Schnur nehmt Ihr und wie muß die Angel beschaffen sein? Ich habe zwei extrem leichte Kohlefaserruten im Keller gehen die? Wir wollen es jetzt endlich mal ausprobieren. Werden warscheinlich  vor Ostern losfahren. Mit einem 5,2 mtr Boot und 50 PS Außenborder. Wo können wir mit Erfolg rechnen?

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Elbhai (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Wow, Gratulation - sauber gemacht!!

Generell mal ne Frage: gibts im Internet sich anhand der GPS Koordinaten sich anzeigen zu lassen, wo dieser Ort liegt?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hafjo (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hi Wulli,

es war Dahmeshöved, 200 Meter vor der Küste. Die Fische kamen gestern nicht unter Land. Es waren noch einige Watangler dort, die hatten aber nichts.
Zur Ausrüstung: 12 er Fireline, 2,40 m weiche Rute und ne shimano Technium 4000FA.
Abends kamen die Dorsche, der grösste war ein 70 ger.


----------



## Beifänger (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Wow...was für ein Kraftpaket! #6 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch!

Tight Lines
Beifänger


----------



## theactor (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

schier unglaublich! Petri Heil zu den Traumfängen!
Das hat jetzt nicht gerade dazu beigetragen, dass ich sehr viel ruhiger der Küste in der nächsten Woche entgegen fiebere   

 #6  #6


----------



## Kurzer (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Ihr Mefoprofis,

ich lese eure Berichte so wahnsinnig gern, das ich glatt wieder an die Ostsee fahren könnte. Nach der Schlappe letzte Woche habe ich durch eure Berichte trotzdem nicht den Mut verloren und plane schon wieder die nächste Aktion.

Danke!


----------



## ALUFISH (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin moin,

tja das mit den MeFos scheint ja ein Kreuz zu sein. Zu warm, zu kalt, Wassertemperatur, Windrichtung, Mondphase, zuviel Kraut usw. etc. Irgendetwas ist ja immer. Mein alter Kumpel Fischer Heinz Lietzow hat sie zu jeder Jahreszeit gefangen, ob warm oder kalt ganz egal. Ist natürlich ein Unterschied ob man ein Netz dicht unter Land 10 Stunden stehen lässt oder mit der Angel unterwegs ist. Eins scheint aber klar: da sind sie meistens und nicht in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit den äusseren Einflüssen. Ob sie anden Haken gehen ist das grössere Problem bzw. ist der Bestand in der Ostsee nicht unbedingt so ausgeprägt, dass nun jeder Angler voll bedient wird.Die Besatzmassnahmen der Dänen ist beispielsweise in der Geltinger Bucht (Habenis Huk) deutlich zu spüren, dort werden teilweise Fische gefangen welche sozusagen beringt sind d.h beim Aussetzen bekommen sie eine Marke in die Flosse gestochen, welche beim Zurücksenden an die dänischen Fischereibehörden mit einer Prämie belohnt wird.Überwiegend ist die MeFo in der Ostsee aber selten, dadurch erklären sich auch die teilweise vergeblichen Bemühungen diesen Fisch per Angel zu fangen, welches dann auch durch äussere Einflüsse schnell zu erklären versucht wird.Wer Fischer Heinz nicht kennt: einfach mal googeln. Bin kein selbst ernannter Fachmann, ich vertrete hier lediglich meine Meinung.

Trotzdem weiterhin viel Erfolg!!

Alufish


----------



## Haeck (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				ALUFISH schrieb:
			
		

> tja das mit den MeFos scheint ja ein Kreuz zu sein. Zu warm, zu kalt, Wassertemperatur, Windrichtung, Mondphase, zuviel Kraut usw. etc. Irgendetwas ist ja immer. Mein alter Kumpel Fischer Heinz Lietzow hat sie zu jeder Jahreszeit gefangen, ob warm oder kalt ganz egal. Eins scheint aber klar: da sind sie meistens und nicht in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit den äusseren Einflüssen...



moin alufish

laut der erfahrung vieler anderer leidenschaftlicher meerforellenfischer hat sich gezeigt, das dieser fisch sehr wetterfühlig reagiert. somit äüßere einflüsse wie z.b wind, wassser- lufttemp., luftdruck, salzkonzentration, o2 gehalt etc. durchaus einfluß auf ihr vorkommen, zug- und freßverhalten ausüben.  
ozeanograph jürgen fischer selbst leidenschaftlicher meerforellenfischer hat eine CD herausgegeben, die dieses thema u. andere ausführlich behandelt.

mfg

haeck


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 11.03.2005
Wo: WH
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: HansenFlash rot/schwarz
Wassertiefe:2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:6-7 bft W-NW 
Himmel: bedeckt
Uhrzeit: 17.30 - 19.30 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 18:45 Uhr
Wasserstand:1 Meter unter normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 2-3°C
Wer: AudiGott1984 und ich
Fisch: silberblank 1,0 Kg und 53 cm. Maik war sichtlich genervt. Er hatte 2 dicke Perücken und leider keinen Fischkontakt!


----------



## ALUFISH (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Haeck,

durchaus möglich bzw. ist auch wahrscheinlich so, mein Kommentar hört sich auch ein wenig Oberlehrermässig an. War nicht unbedingt so gemeint, kann mich auch eigentlich nur auf die Erfahrung eines Fischers berufen der schon ewig in der Ostsee fischt und welcher manchmal selber nicht wusste warum er gerade an diesem Tag, an dem halt alle Bedingungen nicht gerade vielversprechend waren, er wieder Lachs (das nennen die so an der Ostsee) im Netz hatte. Mal ganz davon ab: was er teilweise per Netz (Berufsmässig) gefangen hatte, ist auch nichts für Angler. Gewaltige und wahrscheinlich auch gerissene Fische, die an der Angel schon evtl. Probleme machen. Wer steht schon gerne mit Bruch im Wasser? Beachtlich was so in der Ostsee schwimmt.Kaum zu glauben.

Alles Gute

Alufish


----------



## AudiGott1984 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Na Dennis ! Da fährst du mit mir los damit ich endlich mein erstes Silber bekomme und was ist !? Du schnappst sie mir weg !!

Ne Scherz beiseite ! Ich gratuliere dir zu der schönen Mefo !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Andreas/SH (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Wer: AudiGott1984 und ich
 Fisch: silberblank 1,0 Kg und 53 cm.
---------------------------------------------
So sieht also ein silberblanker Fisch aus, aha...
und bei 53 cm nur 1 Kilo hm...
Sagt mal merkt Ihr noch was ?

 |gr: , Andreas...


----------



## symphy (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

du schon wieder ;-)

sag mir mal die zucht wo sie so dünner verkaufen 
martin


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Andreas/SH schrieb:
			
		

> Wer: AudiGott1984 und ich
> Fisch: silberblank 1,0 Kg und 53 cm.
> ---------------------------------------------
> So sieht also ein silberblanker Fisch aus, aha...
> ...



Wo ist DEIN Problem? Es ist gerade kurz nach der Laichzeit. Da sind die Mefo´s noch schlank. Wir haben noch 2 weitere Angler getroffen, die auch Mefos hatten und die waren auch alle sehr schlank..... Halt den Ball flach....


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> du schon wieder ;-)
> 
> sag mir mal die zucht wo sie so dünner verkaufen
> martin



Digger sehr witzig. Kann ich ja nichts für....löl


----------



## AudiGott1984 (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Also ich kann bezeugen das sie nicht braun war ! Das Bild ist im dunklen entstanden vielleicht sieht es deswegen so aus !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Andreas/SH schrieb:
			
		

> Wer: AudiGott1984 und ich
> Fisch: silberblank 1,0 Kg und 53 cm.
> ---------------------------------------------
> So sieht also ein silberblanker Fisch aus, aha...
> ...



Falls Du meinst, dass sie braun ist, muss ich Dich leider sehr enttäuschen. Sie war blank. Kann man auf dem Foto vielleicht nicht gut sehen! Das dunkle hinten am Schwanz ist Blut. Guter Tipp von mir.... Mach Dich nicht gleich unbeliebt mit so Nettigkeiten nach 3 Postings!


----------



## oh-nemo (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Glückwunsch Dennis #6
Weiter draussen oder dichter dran gefangen?


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch Dennis #6
> Weiter draussen oder dichter dran gefangen?



War ganz komisch. Sie biss in der Strömung von den großen Wellen ca. 3 m vom Ufer...... Das waren GROßE Wellen!!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordangler (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Sauber Dennis.

Mal schauen, ob ich Sonntag auch etwas fange, das wie silber aussieht.

Sven


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sauber Dennis.
> 
> Mal schauen, ob ich Sonntag auch etwas fange, das wie silber aussieht.
> 
> Sven



Moin Sven...Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du die 27 pfündige fängst...... :q  #6


----------



## Andreas/SH (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Guter Tipp von mir.... Mach Dich nicht gleich unbeliebt mit so Nettigkeiten nach 3 Postings!
-------------------------------
uiiiii, ach so funzt datt hier...

Kritik unerwünscht. Nun denn.
Ich hätte so einen Schlauch jedenfalls zurückgesetzt,
Schonzeit hin, Blut her...

Ihr habt doch so einen schjönen Küstenknigge:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34245

 :m Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Andreas/SH schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Tipp von mir.... Mach Dich nicht gleich unbeliebt mit so Nettigkeiten nach 3 Postings!
> -------------------------------
> uiiiii, ach so funzt datt hier...
> 
> ...



Tja Andy. Wenn Du dann meinst, dass sie braun ist, dann hast Du natürlich Recht.... Wie könnte ich nur Schrott hier reinschreiben....  :q Ob dünn oder nicht...Maßig ist sie, ob Du sie nun reinsetzt oder nicht ist mir ein bischen egal. Kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden oder? Blank und maßig darf doch mal mit nach Hause oder etwa nicht?  :q  :q  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Andreas/SH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte so einen Schlauch jedenfalls zurückgesetzt,
> Schonzeit hin, Blut her...


Du musst erst mal eine fangen....
.....und etwas freundlicher wäre Dein "Einstand" auch O.K. gewesen.
Herzlich Willkommen im Board :m


----------



## Andreas/SH (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden oder? Blank und maßig darf doch mal mit nach Hause oder etwa nicht?
---------
ja nee iss klar Hase...  #h 

Berichte mal, wie se geschmeckt hat..  |uhoh: 

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Andreas/SH schrieb:
			
		

> Kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden oder? Blank und maßig darf doch mal mit nach Hause oder etwa nicht?
> ---------
> ja nee iss klar Hase...  #h
> 
> ...




Digger klar sag ich Dir, ob sie gemeckt hat.... Habs mir schon notiert.  :q  Aber meinst Du nicht auch, dass wir das über PN klären sollten. Wir müssen ja nicht dieses Thema mit unqualifizierten Sachen zumüllen  :q  :q  :q Du kleiner Stinkstiefel  :m  :q  :m  :q  :m


----------



## symphy (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

ichhätte sie natürlich auch zurück gesetzt Füller#6 oder gleich vor ort auf dengrill gehauen LACHHHHHHHH


Weiter so ich kom mla mit bei gelegenheit sag bescheid du holm :m 

Gruß Martin


----------



## symphy (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

leg mal auf da füller ...............


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> ichhätte sie natürlich auch zurück gesetzt Füller#6 oder gleich vor ort auf dengrill gehauen LACHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> Weiter so ich kom mla mit bei gelegenheit sag bescheid du holm :m
> ...



Weiß ich doch Füller! Ich sag Dir dann bescheid. War heute alles kurzfristig. :m


----------



## Lachskiller (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Schöner Fisch und nicht Ergern



Petri#6 


LK


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Lachskiller schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Fisch und nicht Ergern
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke Killer  #g ......... :m  So und hiermit ist Schluss mit dem Mist..... #h


----------



## Andreas/SH (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Du musst erst mal eine fangen....
 .....und etwas freundlicher wäre Dein "Einstand" auch O.K. gewesen.
 Herzlich Willkommen im Board
-----------------------
So und hiermit ist Schluss mit dem Mist..... 
--------------------------

jawohl Meister ! einen hab ich aber noch, dann ist wirklich Schluss

@ oh-nehmo: Sorry, wollte nicht unfreundlich sein.
Dachte nur etwas Kritik ab und zu muss ja auch mal möglich sein...

Das mit dem erstmal eine fangen kann ich allerdings so nicht stehen lassen,
Die ist von Langeland, eine von vielen im letzten Jahr...

Bin jetzt ruhig...  :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Andreas/SH schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst erst mal eine fangen....
> .....und etwas freundlicher wäre Dein "Einstand" auch O.K. gewesen.
> Herzlich Willkommen im Board
> -----------------------
> ...



 :q  Na dann Gratulation zu der schönen Mefo aus Langeland! Meine ist wirklich hässlich gegen Deine. :m  Ich gelobe Besserung Andy  :m  #h


----------



## oh-nemo (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Andreas/SH schrieb:
			
		

> @ oh-nehmo: Sorry, wollte nicht unfreundlich sein.
> Dachte nur etwas Kritik ab und zu muss ja auch mal möglich sein...
> 
> Das mit dem erstmal eine fangen kann ich allerdings so nicht stehen lassen,
> ...


So wie es in den Wald schallt........

Ein wirklich sehr schöner Fisch den Du auf Langeland gefangen hast.
Zu welcher Jahreszeit?
....und natürlich auf Fliege..... :m


----------



## theactor (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

erstmal Petri zur Mefo!  #6 

Was das andere anbetrifft: letztlich muss jeder selber entscheiden dürfen was er mit seinem Fang macht. Nach meinen jetzigen Mefo-Erfahrungen würde ich den Fisch wahrscheinlich auch zurück gesetzt haben - er hätte sicherlich in ein paar Wochen etwas anders ausgesehen. Daher kann ich auch verstehen, dass einige das Bedürfnis haben, das auch anzumerken... Kann man, muss man aber nich    Mir würde es jedenfalls nicht einfallen, die Entnahme zu kritisieren - der Fisch ist silber, maßig - der Rest ist dem Fänger überlassen. Und freuen kann man sich über so einen Fisch allemal!

In diesem Sinne: peace #6 

Was machst denn mit ihr? Graved? Das habe ich mit meiner ersten im letzten Jahr "veranstaltet" und es war der Hammer  :l  #6  #6


----------



## saeboe (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Tach zusammen!!!!
Mal eine kleine info, an alle die glauben es ist noch zu kalt zum fischen.

Heute gegen 21 Uhr klingelt das tel.
Hallo KAi!
Wir waren gestern in Mc.Pom.

Wind aus West ! 
Schöne Welle von links, 
etwas Sonne, 
Wasserstand ca- 50 cm 

Von zwei Anglern 

insgesamt 4 Meerforellen davon 2 x maßig, 1 x 63 cm DICK und Fett
und 1 x 55 cm DICK und RUND.

Außerdem noch 6 Forellen im Drill verloren. 

Und wo war ich??????

Ich arme Sau mußte arbeiten. 

Doch am Sonntag geht es für 1 Woche nach Langeland. 
 :q  :q


----------



## theactor (11. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

was soll ich sagen: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nicht mehr lange und ich kann auch ENDLICH wieder los....

 |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Was das andere anbetrifft: letztlich muss jeder selber entscheiden dürfen was er mit seinem Fang macht. Nach meinen jetzigen Mefo-Erfahrungen würde ich den Fisch wahrscheinlich auch zurück gesetzt haben - er hätte sicherlich in ein paar Wochen etwas anders ausgesehen. Daher kann ich auch verstehen, dass einige das Bedürfnis haben, das auch anzumerken... Kann man, muss man aber nich



Moin,
wat Sönke schreibt ist auch meine Meinung.
Mir wäre sie wohl auch aus den Fingern gerutscht. Aber letztlich muß jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sie mitnimmt oder nicht. Wir sollten ihn deshalb nicht verurteilen, sondern lieber höflich (  ) eines besseren belehren.  :m 

So und nu geh ich auch eine fangen!

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## osteangler (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

moin moin,
kurze frage wie heisst das thema ? ich glaub aktuelle mefo-fänge oder talk im turm?
eigentlich wollte ich mich ja über aktuelle fänge informieren aber naja....
man könnte (wer interesse hat) ja das thema "mit oder nicht mitnehmen eröffnen)
mfg oa.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> wat Sönke schreibt ist auch meine Meinung.
> Mir wäre sie wohl auch aus den Fingern gerutscht. Aber letztlich muß jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sie mitnimmt oder nicht. Wir sollten ihn deshalb nicht verurteilen, sondern lieber höflich (  ) eines besseren belehren.  :m
> 
> ...



Jo ich sehe, dass ja auch ein. Hab ich kein Prob mit. Ich hab ja bis jetzt nicht viele Mefo´s gefangen. Hab mich halt sehr gefreut, da es meine größte Mefo war........Beim nächsten Mal werde ich an eure Worte denken. Nehmt mir das nicht so übel.  :m


----------



## theactor (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,



> Nehmt mir das nicht so übel


Weit davon entfernt!  #6 



> oder talk im turm


In einem solchen Board kann es aus vielerlei Hinsicht immer mal wieder zu "Querpostings" aus "aktuellem Anlass" kommen und ich finde das normal und auch nicht schlimm und daher auch unverkrampft. Es wird kaum einer bei einem Exkurs wie diesem auf Idee kommen: "Hey, warte mal, ich muss ein Thema dazu eröffnen, das hier is OT".

Ich hoffe, Anfang der Woche aber wieder "brav" eine Fangmeldung einzustellen  #6


----------



## Gnilftz (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo ich sehe, dass ja auch ein. Hab ich kein Prob mit. Ich hab ja bis jetzt nicht viele Mefo´s gefangen. Hab mich halt sehr gefreut, da es meine größte Mefo war........Beim nächsten Mal werde ich an eure Worte denken. Nehmt mir das nicht so übel.  :m



Null Problemo!  :m 

Bei mir ist es heute leider nichts mit ner Mefo geworden, nicht mal nen Anfasser gehabt. 
Dafür schön kalte Finger. :r  Wann wird es endlich wärmer???  |uhoh: 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## marioschreiber (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja bis jetzt nicht viele Mefo´s gefangen. Hab mich halt sehr gefreut, da es meine größte Mefo war........Beim nächsten Mal werde ich an eure Worte denken. Nehmt mir das nicht so übel. :m


 
Das ist der Grund warum man ruhig mal darauf hinweisen kann das der Fisch "schlank" war !
Ich kann Sylverpasi aber auch verstehen 
Wenn man öfter Meerforellen gefangen hat, dann kommt die richtige Einstellung ganz von alleine !
Es macht auch freude so einen Fisch langsam wegschwimmen zu sehen !
Ich habe auch schon eine fette "Ü-50" releast, weil ich schon eine 74er am Gürtel hatte! Ein erhebendes Gefühl (sollte jeder mal ausprobieren!) !


----------



## oh-nemo (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Heute war ich mal richtung W´haus.
Keine Chance,war sehr starker auflandiger Wind, ca.6-7.
Dann weiter nach Bliesdorf.
Ne Stunde intensiv gefischt,garnix.
Aber eigentlich wollte ich sowiso nur mal meine neue Büx nassmachen :q 
..........aber Morgen........


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Heute war ich mal richtung W´haus.
> Keine Chance,war sehr starker auflandiger Wind, ca.6-7.
> Dann weiter nach Bliesdorf.
> Ne Stunde intensiv gefischt,garnix.
> ...



Wind war genauso gestern! 4 Mefo´s wurden gefangen........ Also lohnt auch mal eine dicke Brandung...... Sag doch mal bescheid, wenn Du los willst..... #h


----------



## AudiGott1984 (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Na so doll war das gestern nicht ! Man mußte bloß richtig stehen ! Ich denke wenn ich uns Dennis früher da gewesen wären ,hätte da noch mehr gehen können !!

Ich fand später nahm der Wind und die Brandung ab was das Angeln erträglicher machte !!



MfG Maik


----------



## Elbhai (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hallo,

mal ne Frage zwischendurch: sind die Wetterdaten  auf der BSH Seite aktuell und zuverlässig? Oder wo guckt ihr rein- sofern ihr nicht das Glück habt direkt vor Ort zu wohnen...

Ein Freund wollte morgen entweder nach Fehmarn oder an den Weissenhäuser Strand....
Macht ihr solche Entscheidungen lediglich von den Windverhältnissen abhängig?

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Schweißsocke (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Die Messwerte des Bundesamtes für Seeschiffahrt und Hydrographie (BSH) sind äußerst zuverlässig - sie geben den tatsächlich gemessenen Wert der jeweiligen Messstation an. Gerade in der derzeitigen Situation - bei Wassertemperaturen um 1-2 °C können aber Wind- und Strömung erhebliche Temperaturunterschiede (unter erheblich verstehe ich schon eine Differenz von +/- 2°) bewirken. Bei Rückenwind gelangt durch Konvektion z. B. das 4° kalte Tiefenwasser an die Oberfläche. In den nächsten Tagen (ab Mittwoch kommt ja der Frühling) wird es besonders spannend. Die Sonne erwärmt dann flache Wasserstellen relativ schnell, die richtigen Angelplätze findet man  mit dem Thermometer, sollte man in den nächsten 2 Wochen immer dabei haben!


----------



## Elbhai (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Schweißsocke

ok, danke für Deine Info! 

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich dann auch mal ein Thermometer mitnehmen... Fährst Du dannn mit dem BB raus oder machst Du die Messung direkt am Ufer? Macht das einen Unterschied? Kommt wohl darauf an wie weit man rausfährt, oder...

Ja ich hoffe auch auf den Frühling... Eigentlich wollte ich nächsten Samstag in Richtung Fehmarn! 

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Schweißsocke (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich habe ein ganz normales Aquariumthermometer, dass ich vom Ufer aus einsetze; passt in meine Blinkerbox und ist somit immer am Mann.


----------



## Elbhai (12. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

gute Sache... da werde ich mir auch mal eins holen - eine Woche habe ich ja noch Zeit *gg*

+- 2° das ist zu dieser Zeit schon recht viel...


----------



## grobro (13. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin.

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Anregungen zur "Keule". Ich werde sie ausgiebig testen.

Hier etwas um euch aufzumuntern, denn nächste Woche sollen wir über 15 !!! Grad bekommen und dann ist sicher jeder von euch wieder am Wasser! 

Mein letzter Fangerfolg:

http://www.der-angler.de/detail.asp?sid=277076242464194458&itemid=615


----------



## theactor (13. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,



> Ich habe auch schon eine fette "Ü-50" releast, weil ich schon eine 74er am Gürtel hatte



 #6  Auf so ein Erlebnis warte ich noch...

 |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 13.03.2005
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen und Fliefi
Köder: HansenFlash, Spöket, Gladsaxx, div. andere Blinker, Kinetic, Fliegen: Garnelen und Sandaal
Wassertiefe:2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:1-3 bft S-SW 
Himmel: bedeckt
Uhrzeit: 9.30 - 15.00 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 
Wasserstand:1 Meter unter normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 3°C
Wer: AudiGott1984 und ich
Fisch: Kein Anfasser!
Sonstiges: Wieder ne Menge Angler dort, aber keiner hatte Fisch, außer die BB-Fahrer hatten Dorsch. Gegen 11 Uhr ca. 3 m vor mir buckelte eine fette silberne und tauchte wieder ab. Schätze sie auf ca. 60-65 cm! War das erste Mal, dass ich ne steigene Mefo gesehen habe  |uhoh:  #6


----------



## Seatrout (13. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 13.03.2005
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder:  Spöket, Gladsaxx, div. andere Blinker
Wassertiefe:2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:3-5 bft S-SW 
Himmel: bedeckt/Sonne
Uhrzeit: 13.00 - 16.00 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 13.45
Wasserstand:0,5 Meter unter normal
Wassertemp:  1.5°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: eine 48er
Sonstiges: Waren noch 4 andere Angler vor Ort, nette Kollegen.Hatten aber kein Fisch.


----------



## Ron (13. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 12.03.2005
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Wo: Lübecker Bucht
Köder: Skjöld,Spro Impulse,Selbstbauwobbler
Wassertiefe:1-2 m
Grund: Sand & Leopardengrund
Wind:3 bft SW 
Himmel: bedeckt/Schneetreiben
Uhrzeit: 14.00 - 17.00 Uhr 
Wasserstand:1Meter unter normal- steigend
Wassertemp: 1°C
Wer: Moi
Fisch: ein Nachläufer
Sonstiges: WH war ich zuerst - 2 weitere da und Brandungsangler. Mir war der Wellengang zu stark..
Wechsel zur Lübecker Bucht- einen netten Strandläufer getroffen und sonst das Alleinsein genossen :g


----------



## theactor (14. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 14.03.2005
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Wo: Brodten
Köder: div. Spökis, TAK u.a.
Wassertiefe:2-3 m
Grund: Sand & Leopardengrund
Wind: 4(-5) bft WSW 
Himmel: sonnig&bedeckt Im Wechsel
Uhrzeit: 12.45 - 17.45 Uhr 
Wasserstand: rel. hoch und steigend
Wasser: klar, später zunehmend trübe
Wassertemp: 1°C
Wer: AndreasB und ich 
Fisch: keiner, leider weit und breit

Ziemlich windig wars, ordentlich Welle schräg auflandig, mal Sonne mal Wolken. Und fußkalt... Die neu getestete Rute ist der Hammer - leider durfte sich noch nicht zeigen, was sie im Drill so "drauf" hat... 
Aber Spaß hat's gemacht |wavey:


----------



## Ron (14. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Spaß hat's gemacht


 
Das ist es doch, worauf es letztlich ankommt ! #6 

Next time the big 1 !:l


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 14.03.2005
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen und Fliefi
Köder: HansenFlash, diverse andere Blinker, Gladsaxx und Fliegen
Wassertiefe:2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:5 bft S-SW 
Himmel: sonnig und klar
Uhrzeit: 15:30 - 19:30 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 17:30 Uhr
Wasserstand:1 Meter unter normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 3-4°C
Wer: AudiGott1984 und ich
Fisch: ich eine silberblanke 42 cm, Maik leider mal wieder nix..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Gratuliere Dennis..... #6 
Ich weiss zwar nicht wie Ihr das macht, aber anscheinend habt Ihr echt gnädige Chef's  :q 
Ich musste für Mittwoch erstmal einen Tag "Freizeitausgleich" beantragen....mal schauen, ob ich auch ein bisserl Glück hab'  #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (14. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Gratuliere Dennis..... #6
> Ich weiss zwar nicht wie Ihr das macht, aber anscheinend habt Ihr echt gnädige Chef's  :q
> Ich musste für Mittwoch erstmal einen Tag "Freizeitausgleich" beantragen....mal schauen, ob ich auch ein bisserl Glück hab'  #h



Jo danke Vossi! Also mein Chef ist meine Frau......Wenn ich Fisch mit nach Hause bringe, dann ist sie gnädig, wenn nicht dannnnnnn.........


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

|kopfkrat ...und ich mach doch was falsch  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## sunny (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Habe mal nen Vorschlag.

Es wird zwar immer angegeben, welche Köder während des Fischens ausprobiert worden sind, aber meistens nicht worauf die Mefo letztendlich gefangen wurde. 

Sollten wir das nicht mal ändern, dann kriegen wir vielleicht einen Überblick, worauf unsere Silbernen tatsächlich abfahren?  |wavey: 

sunny #h


----------



## theactor (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

@sunny: macht Sinn! Wenn ich mal wieder einen Fang verbuchen darf (*sehnsucht*) werde ich das auf jeden Fall mit anführen!  #6 

 |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich werd heute Nachmittag noch mal losziehen. Mal sehen, ob heute auch wieder was geht........Ich werde berichten!  #h


----------



## sunny (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@theactor

Na dann lass es uns doch am Samstag gemeinsam versuchen. Du mit deiner Gummiente, ich vom Ufer aus.

sunny #h


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

...Wahnsinn was in den letzten paar Tagen alles rausgekommen ist. Überall überschlagen sich die Fangmeldungen. Sind auch immer wieder richtig schöne Fische dabei. Nicht nur Schläuche oder braune...
Ich kriege schon das zittern... noch 3 Arbeitstage und den rest von heute, dann stehe ich auch endlich wieder im Wasser.


----------



## sunny (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Sehr witzig Findling, mach mich man kirre. :q 

Ich kann sowieso kaum noch arbeiten, weil ich es nicht mehr abwarten kann hoch zu fahren.

Wo willst du denn hin, kennst ja meinen Plan?

sunny #h


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Das entscheide ich erst Freitag abend (je nach Wind, Strömung und "Tankfüllung")
Können dann auch gerne nochmal schnacken. Sich vorher festzulegen macht aber keinen Sinn.
Gruß


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 15.03.2005
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen und Fliefi
Köder: HansenFlash, Spöket, Gladsaxx, div. andere Blinker,, Fliegen: Garnelen 
Wassertiefe:2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:1-3 bft S-SW 
Himmel: bedeckt
Uhrzeit: 14:30 - 17:30 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 16:00 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 3-4°C
Wer: Freelander und ich
Fisch: Marc hatte eine hübsche blanke im Drill 10 m neben mir. Nach den berühmten 10 sec. wieder wech  :c . Gleich danach bekam ich auch einen heftigen Biss....Anhieb versemmelt :c:c:c 
Sonstiges: Einer am Strand hatte in 10 min 3 Stck., aber alles Grönländer auf Fliege am Spiro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patty (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich glaub ihr habt es geschafft, ich bin mit eurem Virus infiziert! Hab heute mit nem Kumpel gesprochen (was heißt gesprochen, er hat geschwärmt) und somit werde ich nächste Woche Dienstag meinen ersten Versuch auf die Silberbarren starten. Bin gespannt und freu mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## gerwinator (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

moin,
ich war mit dem willi heute am selben strand wie sylverpasi mit seim kollegen (ich war der völlig in neopren vermummte angler  )
ich glaub ich bin an euch vorbeigegangen... der erste ganz vorne hatte heute sogar ne 70er, weiß nicht ob ihr die noch gesehen habt, war echt n fettes teil. knappe 10 pfund würd ich schätzen. aber der die 3 hatte hatte die fische nicht mit sbiro,er hat erst später damit geangelt. alle drei auf wobbler, ich stand neben ihm 

wir gingen malwieder leer aus, nicht mal ein biss. morgn greifen wir erneut an 

gruß gerwinator


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> ich war mit dem willi heute am selben strand wie sylverpasi mit seim kollegen (ich war der völlig in neopren vermummte angler  )
> ich glaub ich bin an euch vorbeigegangen... der erste ganz vorne hatte heute sogar ne 70er, weiß nicht ob ihr die noch gesehen habt, war echt n fettes teil. knappe 10 pfund würd ich schätzen. aber der die 3 hatte hatte die fische nicht mit sbiro,er hat erst später damit geangelt. alle drei auf wobbler, ich stand neben ihm
> 
> ...



Wusste ich es doch! Hab Dich halb erkannt!!!! Mal ehrlich der hat ein wenig geprahlt oder? Hab fast alles verstanden, was er sagte. Gestern kam sogar ne 75iger raus! Der stand genau neben mir!!!!


----------



## gerwinator (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

also, ganz ehrlich, ich hab dich nich erkannt 

aber zu dem kerl, ich find echt nich das er geprahlt hat. naja, ich hab mich ne ganze zeit mit ihm unterhalten und war echt ok. also wie du es empfunden hast kann ich ja nich sagen, ich wollte haltnur mien senf dazu geben 
aber er hat für "son paar" fische echt was auf sich genommen, so wie ich ihn verstanden hatte, hat er die letzten 3 nächte im auto gepennt und war halt viel angeln...
naja, beim nächsten mal erkennen wir uns und wir können mal schnackn  |wavey: 

gruß gerwinator


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Jo ich hab Dich an der Jacke erkannt und an der Brille.  :q  Das mit dem prahlen kannst Du besser sagen. Du hast Dich ja mit ihm unterhalten. Es hörte sich halt so an......Heute hat er mal eine frei gelassen, aber die Tage vorher alles rausgenommen was Schuppen hatte. Ist mir aber egal.... Muss er ja selbst entscheiden. Sein kleiner Lupo quillt über mit Mefos  :q  :q  :q


----------



## gerwinator (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*


das beste aber ist, das er in dem kleinen ding auch noch ne matratze zum pennen reingestopft hat 

so, ich geh schlafen, sonst schlaf ich morgn am wasser ein


----------



## fishing-willi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

moin, also ich hab ja nun heute auch mit dem typen aus hh gesprochen, und der war eigendlich ganz sympathisch, naja, bis auf die sache, dass er sich 20 meter neben mich hinstellt und da ma eben so 3 mefos in 10 minuten fängt! Da hab ich mich denn schon gefragt, was ich falsch mache! aber das er geprahlt hat kann ich nicht sagen, er hat mehr gefragt ob wir öfters da sind, und was wir denn sonst so fangen!naja wie der gerwinator schon gesacht hat, morgen gehts wida los!achja, ich war übrigens der etwas fülligere typ in der grünen wathose mit der blauen watjacke!


----------



## Nordangler (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Meerforellen von gestern aus der Lübecker Ecke.

Werde heute einmal die Geltinger Bucht abklappern mit Sohnemann.

Sven


----------



## sunny (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

sylverpasi und Co an welchem Strand wart ihr denn, wenn man fragen darf?

sunny #h


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 15.03.2005
Wo: Marienleuchte
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen vom BB
Köder: Eigenbaublinker Fliegen: Bratpfannenfüller auf Tube
Wassertiefe:2-6 m
Grund: Leopardengrund, Sand
Wind:3-5 SW
Himmel: bedeckt Regen
Uhrzeit: 13-16 Uhr 
Beißzeit: ---
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 3-4°C
Wer:Hartmut und ich
Fisch: Bratpfanne blieb leer, keinen Zupfer #q 
Sonstiges: die Bootsangler hatten auch nichts wie mir schien #c


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> sylverpasi und Co an welchem Strand wart ihr denn, wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> sunny #h




Oh hab ich das gar nicht geschrieben? Wir waren in WH...... :m


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				fishing-willi schrieb:
			
		

> moin, also ich hab ja nun heute auch mit dem typen aus hh gesprochen, und der war eigendlich ganz sympathisch, naja, bis auf die sache, dass er sich 20 meter neben mich hinstellt und da ma eben so 3 mefos in 10 minuten fängt! Da hab ich mich denn schon gefragt, was ich falsch mache! aber das er geprahlt hat kann ich nicht sagen, er hat mehr gefragt ob wir öfters da sind, und was wir denn sonst so fangen!naja wie der gerwinator schon gesacht hat, morgen gehts wida los!achja, ich war übrigens der etwas fülligere typ in der grünen wathose mit der blauen watjacke!




Na dann hab ich mich wohl vertan mit dem Prahlen! Hörte sich halt so an..... :m  #h  Jo gesehen hab ich Dich aber nicht erkannt. Hast ja wohl wenig Ähnlichkeit mit Deinem Avatar-Face  :q  :q  :q


----------



## zeeroo (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Wo ist denn WH?


----------



## sunny (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Weißenhäuser Strand, wenn ich das hier richtig gelernt habe.

sunny #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Weißenhäuser Strand, wenn ich das hier richtig gelernt habe.
> 
> sunny #h



Jap richtig. Ist aber sehr bekannt und sehr sehr sehr überlaufen. Man hat selten seine Ruhe..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Waveman (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 13 und 14.03.2005
Wo: Appenrade
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Möre Silda messing 10Gr., Spöket 10Gr.
Wassertiefe:2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund, Sand
Wind:1-6 SW
Himmel: Von Sonne bis Schneegestöber gab es alles
Beißzeit: 08 - 16 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 2-3°C
Wer: Olaf  und ich
Fisch: 1x48cm, 1x52cm, 2Absteiger und 1 Untermaßige

Werde heute oder morgen noch ein, zwei Bilder plus einen Reisebericht einstellen.

Gruß an alle Silberjäger
waveman#h


----------



## Jan77 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Glückwunsch Waveman,#h 

jetzt wird die Sache angenehm, ich will sofort die Bilder´s sehn.....|supergri 

Oh mann mich juckt das inne Finger´s, und das Wochenende is schon mit Familien-Dingen verplant... so´n schiet#q #q


----------



## osteangler (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

moin moin,
will ja kein spielverderber sein, aber ich finde es schon komisch das 2/3 der beiträge im thema (fast nix) mit aktuellen fängen zu tun haben, für jemanden der sich nur informieren will ist das ein ganz klein wenig lästig ;-) .  wozu gibts denn pn ?
mfg osteangler


----------



## Nordangler (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 16.03.2005
Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Wind: 6 WSW
Untergrund: Leopardengrund
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Wer: Mein Sohn und ich
Köder: Rasselwobbler in 20 gr.
Wassertiefe: 1-2 Meter
Beißzeit: 17.00 Uhr
Wassertemperatur: ca. 3° Grad
Fänge: Sohnemann eine 59er blank

Sven


----------



## seatrout61 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum 16.03.05/FH
-Angelmethode - Watfischen
-Köder - div. Wobbler/Blinker 20-30g rotschw, gelbschw, weiss, schwarz, blausilber 
-Windrichtung - SW6
-Wassertrübung -normal
-Wasserstand - extrem niedrig, die vorgelagerte Sandbank konnte erreicht werden
-Himmel - bedeckt, leichter Regen, bei 11 Grad Lufttemperatur
-Uhrzeit - 15.15 - 18.45
-Fische - Was ist das? - aber bei den anderen Anglern ging auch nix


----------



## Nordangler (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

seatrout falsche Ecke würde ich da sagen 

Sven


----------



## theactor (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

es soll nicht sein bei mir, im Moment:
Datum: 16.03.2005
Wo: Dahme
Wind: 4-5 WSW
Untergrund: Leopardengrund
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen/Watangeln
Wer: thefangnixxtor
Zeit: 13.30-18.00
Köder: Spöket & TAK
Wassertiefe: 2-3 Meter
Wassertemperatur: ca. 1-2° Grad
Fänge: kein Kontakt 

 |kopfkrat


----------



## fishing-willi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

wer: wieder ich und der gerwinator
Wo: genau wie gestern in wh
Methode: spinnfischen
wann: 15 bis 19 uhr
Köder: alle möglichen wobbler(fängig waren der gladsay in grün-schwarz und der spöcket in schwarz-rot
wasserstand: sehr niedrig
Trübung: leicht angetrübt
Wind: 5 bis 6 aus wsw
Beisszeit: von 17.45 bis 18.45 Uhr
Fische: Gerwinator: einen lüdden dorsch und zwei mefos von 48 und 54 cm!
           Ich: 2 lüdde dorsche, einen von 47cm und nun der hammer ne blanke mefo 
                  von 72 cm und satte 9 Pfund!!!

Sonstiges: Endlich hatten wir auch mal glück und mussten nicht nur zusehen!
               Doch wir mussten uns etwas gedulden, denn zuerst wollte nichts beissen,
               als der angler neben uns denn kurz hinternander 2 mefos fing, sind wa kurz 
               raus und ham n bissel geschnackt, denn sind wa aber schnell wida rein, und 
               gleich beim ersten wurf hatte ich in 20 meter entfernung nen biss, ich hab 
               mich schon auf ne mefo gefreut, aba irgendwas konnte da nicht stimmen, 
               der fisch leistete kaum gegenwehr! und so kahm es wie es kommen musste, 
               es war n dorsch von 36 cm, schnell wieder releast. keine minute später hatte denn der gerwinator auch wad dran, doch es war auch nur n dorsch! wir haben uns schon innerlich aufgeregt und an unserem können gezweifelt, denn fast jeder hat ne mefo gefangen, meistens sogar mehrere, blos wir fangen nix, und wenn, denn son blöden untermaßigen dorsch!Doch zum ärgern war nicht viel zeit, denn gleich nachdem der gerwinator seinen dorsch releast hatte hatte er wida nen biss, diesma wehrte der fisch sich besser, und diesma kahm kein dorsch zum vorschein, sondern ne schöne blanke mefo von 48 cm!als er sie grade versorgte hatte ich auch nen biss rund 25 meter vor mir. der fisch zeigte sich einma kurz an der oberfläche ich konnte aber noch nichts erkennen. als ich ihn denn vor mir das erste mal sah, bekahm ich ganz zittrige knie, es war ne mefo, und was für eine! blos nicht verlieren dachte ich mir!sie nahm noch 2 mal schnur von der rolle, dann konnte ich sie keschern!ich hab sie denn gemessen, und ich konnte meinen augen kaum trauen, genau 72 cm war sie lang!ich hab mich denn erstma hingesetzut und der gerwinator kahm zu mir und wir ham denn erstma gequatscht.als sich die aufregung dann gelegt hat sind wir wieder rein und nach n paar würfen hatte der gerwinator seine 2. mefo dran, sie war 54 cm lang! ich fing denn noch kurz vor schluss nen lüdden dorsch und einen von 47cm.
ich muss dazu sagen, dass wir jetzt seit genau 364 tage ohne mefo waren, die schneidertage ham wir nachher nicht mehr gezählt!endlich hatten wir auch mak das glück zur richtigen zeit am richtigen ort zu sein!
die fotos stellt der gerwinator nachher rein!


----------



## gerwinator (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

moin,
jo, ich stell nu das rein worauf hr dch alle geiert


----------



## Nordangler (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Na Glückwunsch ihr beiden zu eurem Fang.

Sven


----------



## Schwede 11 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch euch beiden zu den tollen Küsten Silber!!
Schöner Bericht!!

MFG Timo


----------



## mefotija (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

cool jungs. herzlichen glückwunsch. das waren dann wohl nicht mefos der 1000, sondern der 100000 Würfe... Schöne Fische, weiter so.
Viele grüße


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Sauber! #6  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Na dann ein dickes *Petri* an euch!!!! Sauber  #6


----------



## Bondex (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

schöne Fische, gratuliere


----------



## sunny (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Watn Brummer. Glückwunsch #6 .

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Wulli (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

LECHTS, SABBER, GEIER,

könnt Ihr mal aufhören damit ich habe nämlich in Moment keine Zeit zum Angeln....


Trotzdem Petri zu dem Tollen Fang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Caprifischer (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

ich möchte mal anmerken, dass das mein haus und mein grundstück ist, wo wir die fotos vom gerwinator und willing-fishi geschossen haben.
naja das meiner eltern 
und die haben mir beinahe den kopf abgerissen, weil ich gerwinators cam bei mir zuahsue hatte  *g* nix für ungut jungs. murphys law halt^^


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hey ihr Beiden!  |schild-g 

So soll`s sein. Je länger die Durststrecke, desto größer die "Silberbarren!  :m


----------



## angel-yogi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

#:Hallo Mefo-Freunde...
jetzt hab ich's endlich geschafft mich im AB anzumelden.
Euch allen...Petri-Heil und ran ans "SILBER"  x;

Gruß Yogi


----------



## fly-stop (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hi Leute Heute war ein guter Tag !

Datum: 17.03.2005
Wo: Eckernförde
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Spöket 18Gr.
Wassertiefe:2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:5-6 WSW
Himmel: Grau mit Sprühregen
Beißzeit: 10-12 Uhr
Wasserstand: niedrig
Wassertemp: 2°C
Wer: ich und 10 andere süchtige
Fisch: 1x48cm, 1x66cm, 1x43 (Released) und ein Anfasser 

Das alles in zwei Stunden, die Welt kann so schön sein!
Ich glaube keiner ist heute ohne Fisch nachhause gegangen.

Lars


----------



## Nordangler (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

sauber fly. Mein Glückwunsch zu diesen Fischen

angel-yogi willkommen hier an Board und viel Spaß hier.

Sven


----------



## folkfriend (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				fly-stop schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute Heute war ein guter Tag !
> 
> Datum: 17.03.2005
> Wo: Eckernförde
> ...





|schild-g

ja ja der Spöket - der bringt`s eben #6


----------



## angel-yogi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

angel-yogi willkommen hier an Board und viel Spaß hier.

Sven

__________________
danke nordangler!!!
ich muß gestehen...: ich bin seit etwa zwei jahren hier am "kiebitzen". konnte mich immer nicht zur anmeldung durchringen.
gruß yogi   #a
:a :a :a :a :a 
:a


----------



## Gray Ghost (18. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Gestern

Wo FH
Früh morgens Westmarkelsdorf wurde zu windig
11.00-18.30 Uhr: Katharinenhof
Wetter: bis 7 Grad trüb,geleg.Regenschauer
Wind:4-6 erst SW drehend auf w
Wasser: West.: angetrübt,schmutzig, Kath. sauber
Methode: Fliege,div.Muster
Gefangen: nix, ein benachberter Angler hatte kurz eine Mefo im Drill(Wobbler),ausgestiegen(Kat).

Fazit, nachdem ich in der Vorwoche auf Bornholm bei Schneestürmen und Minusgraden mir die Extremitäten verfroren habe mal wieder ein schöner Tag mit Normaltemperatutren und Fischen ohne Handschuhe.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## FischFan (18. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Die Würmer sind los !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wer kann sollte unbedingt nach Hökholz zum Seezeichen, dort sind Gestern bis zum Abend bestimmt eine hoch zweistellige Anzahl guter Fische gefanen worden.
Wird sich aber bestimmt bald wieder normalisieren mit dem Ausbleiben der Würmer.
Ich selbst kann leider nicht, aber wer heute will und nicht weis wohin ; da .
ENTSCHULDIGUNG FÜR den "Verrat" liebe Eckernförder, aber ich hol mir hier auch immer gern mal n guten Tip ab.


----------



## Blex (18. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Die Würmer sind überall los!

Da brauchst Du nicht bis nach Eckernförde zu juckeln!
Offenbar knallt es seit gestern von Flensbutg bis nach Lübeck!
Schade ist nur, daß der Wind auf Ost drehen soll.


----------



## Seatrout (18. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 18.03.2005
Wo: Bülk
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Falkfish Thor 
Wassertiefe:2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:4-5 WSW
Himmel: Grau mit Sprühregen
Beißzeit: 15.20 Uhr
Wasserstand: höher
Wassertemp: 2°C
Wer: ich 
Fisch: 56er blanke Mefo


----------



## ducati (18. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

wer geht denn auch bei Ostwind los?Kennt Ihr gute Stellen,die sich besonders bei Ostwind lohnen zu befischen?
Gruß Boris aus HH


----------



## Rausreißer (18. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ FischFan Danke  :m 
das ist bestimmt kein schlechter Hinweis/Tip.
Und darum gehts doch #6 

@ ducati, Also ich meine es werden an diesem Wochenende recht viele losgehen und die Ostseeküste ist verdammt lang.

Das sich hier einer hinstellt und schreibt: Genau hier fängst Du und ich bei Ostwind, also das... Naja, ich würde nicht darauf hoffen.

R.R.


----------



## ducati (18. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> @ FischFan Danke :m
> das ist bestimmt kein schlechter Hinweis/Tip.
> Und darum gehts doch #6
> 
> ...


 
Das ist wohl logisch,aber es gibt sicherlich Stellen, die bei Ostwind interessanter sind als andere Stellen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Haeck (18. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				ducati schrieb:
			
		

> wer geht denn auch bei Ostwind los?



ich ! 



			
				ducati schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt Ihr gute Stellen,die sich besonders bei Ostwind lohnen zu befischen?



aber sicher gibt es gute stellen an denen bei ostwind gefangen wird, ablandig u. auflandig !!!

mfg

haeck


----------



## Beifänger (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 19.03.2005
Wo: Apenrader Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 18g in blue/silver
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: O 3-4
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 10.45 -17.15 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 12:45 Uhr
Wasserstand: halber Meter über normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 2-3°C
Wer: ich
Fisch: 55er Meefo, zwei weitere Fische nach wenigen Sekunden im Drill verloren


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 19.03.2005
Wo: Fehmarn
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Gladsax Wobbler grün/silber 27 gr.
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: NO 5
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 14:00 -18:30 Uhr 
Beißzeit: 14:05 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 2-3°C
Wer: ich, später noch oh-nemo (Jörg)
Fisch: ich eine 47er Mefo
So weit ich gesehen habe, kamen 4 Forellen raus. Die Größte hatte 70 cm!  :k 
Und bei dem Glückspilz namens Tobias war es seine 1. Mefo seines Lebens!  #d   :m  Der Knabe ist infiziert bis zum geht nicht mehr!  |supergri 
Denke mal, dass Jörg noch ein paar Bilder reinstellt.


----------



## Skorpion (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hier ist echt was los :g Unglaublich wieviele Mefos in den letzten Tagen gefangen worden sind #6 

Petri an alle Fänger :m


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 19.03.2005
Wo: Höhe Eckernförde
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: rotschwarz Hansenfight 21
Wassertiefe: 2-3 m
Grund: Sand
Wind: NO 5 in Böhen 7
Himmel: aufklarend später sonnig
Uhrzeit: 14:00 -18.30Uhr 
Beißzeit: 14:05 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: geschätzte 1-2°C
Wer: Matze und ich und noch viele andere
Fisch: Matze 2 Mefos 72 und 76 cm wir anderen gingen leider leer aus :v 

Komisch daß die Biester seinen Blinker bei der trüben Suppe gefunden haben. Glück muß der Pilz eben haben damit ein Glückspilz draus wird. Gestern hatte er ja auch schon richtig abgeräumt mit 7 schönen silberlanken Fischen.

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

hier noch welche


----------



## oh-nemo (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Denke mal, dass Jörg noch ein paar Bilder reinstellt.


Na klar :m
Hier Rolf (Mefohunter84) mit seiner 47er #6




und da war noch ein gewisser Tobias  :m mit seiner ersten Meerforelle überhaupt #6 #6 #6
70 cm und 3,8 kg  :m    |kopfkrat warum hat die nicht bei mir gebissen #d


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Klasse Fische, Gratulation


----------



## mefotija (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

superfische, glückwunsch#6 . finde aber dass du den schlauch hättest zurücksetzen können...


----------



## Fischbox (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin!!! |wavey: 

Alter Schwede was geht denn hier ab?! Soviel gute Fische kommen raus, und ich bin erst wieder am Mittwoch anner Küste #q  #q . 
#6 Allen Fängern ein tüchtiges "Petri" #6 .

 Ich geh kaputt.... :c 

..und dann diese Fotos mit dem genialen Wetter... :l


----------



## Klaus-a. (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

#6 Gratulation allen Fängern  #6 

Ich muß noch bis Freitag warten  #q ,so ein mißt.
Und dann ist auch noch Volmond.Hoffentlich beißen die Fischies auch noch bei Vollmond?-Wer hat erfahrung mit Vollmond?-Ob Mefos noch beißen ?


----------



## Hov-Micha (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

...hätte da auch noch eine zu melden  :q  :q 
wie, was, wo kommt die Tage!!
@Schwede11:  #6  DANKE!!

TL
Micha


----------



## Locke (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

uuuuiiiii Hov-Micha!
Klasse Teil! 
Petri zum Ffang  #6

gruss Locke


----------



## Tyron (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Respekt leude

Das sind ja echt Traumfänge in den letzten tagen. So viele Über-70er sind ja echt phänomenal!


----------



## Meerfor1 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich hätte da auch noch eine von gestern.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Schwede 11 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Bitte Micha!!
Kein Problem!!!
Gerne  wieder,aber dann wir beide zusammen!!
MFG Timo


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Der helle Wahnsinn, ich muß unbedingt wieder los...


----------



## marioschreiber (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Schwede11 : Hast mal wieder aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert !? 

@Meerfor1: Fangort F....e ?


----------



## Nordangler (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Bondex saubere Strecke von Matze und dir. Werde ihn mal anrufen und zusammenstauchen, das er es wagt solche Fische ohne mich zu fangen.

Sven


----------



## Gnilftz (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> @Meerfor1: Fangort F....e ?



Würde ich drauf wetten!!!   :m 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## AudiGott1984 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich krieg die Krise ! Alle haben ihre schönen Fische und ich mußte die 6te Nullnummer in Folge hinnehmen !!


Naja hoffentlich hab ich denn auch mal Glück !!|kopfkrat 




MfG Maik


----------



## Matze4444 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

hallo,ist einer von euch nächstes wochenende (zu ostern) auf fehmarn????grüße matze


----------



## theactor (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hi,
der rapide Windwechsel gen OST ist den Fischen wohl auf den Magen geschlagen... :c 
Mit Rausreisser habe ich heute bei Kiel angegriffen und nichts "abgegriffen"..
*seufz* Dritter Küstenschneidertag in Folge und immer noch kein "einweihender" Drill an neuer Meforute...  #t


----------



## marioschreiber (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Sönke : Heulsuse, ich weiss garnicht was du hast, ich hab heut ´ne 54er abgegriffen !


----------



## theactor (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hi,

@Mario:  #6 Funky!!
Jetzt noch ein Tipp, wo man es bei den Bedingungen probieren könnte und Locke und ich wären morgen einen ordentlichen (Entscheidungs)-Schritt weiter... 
 #h 
(Ich würde auch gerne mal den Hund hüten zur "Belohnung"   )


----------



## Bondex (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Nordangler
also um das klarzustellen: ICH habe voll versagt!

@marioschreiber 
gratuliere! Warste auf Fehmarn? Ostküste oder West?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hab zwar leider keinen Zugriff auf Mefos, bin aber von euren Fängen begeistert und drücke euch die Daumen, dass es noch eine Zeit so weiterläuft.


----------



## Jan77 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ganz klasse, 

hätte ich doch bloß nicht hier reingeklickt. Gestern ging in Sierksdorf überhaupt nichts!!!
Auch bei mir der dritte Schneidertag in Folge, langsam droht die Verzweiflung.:c :c :c :c 

Aber ich werde nicht aufgeben, und Ostern rückt immer Näher.#6


----------



## MefoFan (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 20.03.2005
Wo: Hohwachterbucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen (Belly+Watfischen)
Köder: Gladsax;Stripper;Hansen Fight;Springerfliege
Wassertiefe:1-4 m
Grund: Leopardengrund+Sand
Wind:1-3 SO
Himmel: blau --> Sonne ohne Ende
Beißzeit: 13-18,30 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: 2°C
Wer: ich + mein Cousin
Fisch:jeder 2 Mefos /// (36cm auf Springer -schwimmt wieder); 2 Stück 45cm. auf Blinker + Wobbler;1 Stück 54cm auf Springerfliege.

Endlich nach 2 Jahren ohne Mefo konnten wir endlich unsere Durststrecke beenden.
Gruß MefoFan


----------



## Meerforelle (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Super Fänge!!!!#6 #6 #6 
ich will auch ans Wasser am Wochende müsste es was werden!!!|kopfkrat 

Weiter so gute Fänge 
petri an alle!!!!!!


----------



## sunlord (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Tolle fänge!!!
Ich war gestern ich Kitzeberg( mit noch 10 anderen Anglern)!! 
Ich hab leider kein Silber in mein Kescher holen könne, jedoch wurden in der Zeit von 11.00uhr-15.00uhr drei schöne Exemplare gefangen!!!!


----------



## Micky (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ab Donnerstag geht´s los: 1 1/2 Wochen URLAUB... #h


----------



## Thorbi (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 18.03.2005
Wo: Lindhöft
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: diverse Blinker
Wassertiefe:1-4 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:5-6 SW
Himmel: Regen und Wolken
Beißzeit: 9 - 12 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: 2°C
Wer:ich und BrassenHelge
Fisch: ich 2 Mefos, 48 und 47 cm, BH 2 von 41 und 47 cm!


----------



## Tyron (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Schöne Fische Thorbi. Welche Blinker waren denn eure Erfolgsgaranten?


----------



## Thorbi (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Tyron

Gefangen haben wir sehr gut auf Hansen Flash, grün und blau!


----------



## Tyron (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

aso, danke für die Info...


----------



## Drillmaschine (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hi,

war gestern in Booknis. Leider auch nen Schneidertag gehabt. Habe nicht gesehen, dass nen Fisch gezogen wurde. 

Habe  ca. von 10:00-13:30 Uhr gefischt. 

Bin wohl immer am falschen Strand |rolleyes . Kann nur besser werden. 

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Juliannn (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hallo,
hättet ihr ein paar gute stellen in der umgebung Flensburg,kappeln,kiel für meerforellen?
bin sonst ganz selten mal in schönhagen bei kappeln auf meerforelle würde gern öfters gehen.
Oder vielleicht mal mit ein paar leuten mitkommen.

Schreibt mir doch einfach mal ne pm mit euren meinungen wo gute stellen sind

Danke

Gruß Julian


----------



## Patty (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Werde morgen meinen 1. Mefo-Versuch starten! 
Verfolge diesen Thread seid Tagen, bin gespannt wie ein "Flitzbogen"! Wer echt der Hammer wenn gleich im ersten Versuch was geht. So wie es ausschaut werden wir gegen 12.00 Uhr in WH. angreifen. Drückt mir mal die Daumen, Bericht folgt dann morgen Abend!

Petri Patty


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Patty schrieb:
			
		

> Werde morgen meinen 1. Mefo-Versuch starten!
> Verfolge diesen Thread seid Tagen, bin gespannt wie ein "Flitzbogen"! Wer echt der Hammer wenn gleich im ersten Versuch was geht. So wie es ausschaut werden wir gegen 12.00 Uhr in WH. angreifen. Drückt mir mal die Daumen, Bericht folgt dann morgen Abend!
> 
> Petri Patty



Fahr mal so dahin, so dass Du um 10 Uhr im Wasser stehst......Kleiner Tip!!! #h


----------



## Patty (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Sylverpasi, danke für den Tip, warum 10.00 Danach zu voll? Muß leider vorher noch ein wenig arbeiten und komm nicht eher weg. Hast Du evt. einen Ausweichstrand? Hatten sonst DD ins Auge gefasst.

Petri Patty


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Patty schrieb:
			
		

> @Sylverpasi, danke für den Tip, warum 10.00 Danach zu voll? Muß leider vorher noch ein wenig arbeiten und komm nicht eher weg. Hast Du evt. einen Ausweichstrand? Hatten sonst DD ins Auge gefasst.
> 
> Petri Patty



PN an Dich ist raus.... #h


----------



## Agalatze (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

ich werde morgen mal mein glück am markelsdorfer huk probieren bevor ich in die brandung gehe. bericht folgt. ich hoffe dass trotz des wahrscheinlich sehr klaren wassers etwas geht.


----------



## zeeroo (22. März 2005)

*Meine erste MeFo !!!*

Moin moin zusammen,

ich lese hier schon lange begeistert mit. Nachdem ich erst im letzten Jahr den Schein gemacht habe und bislang nur im "Puff" angeln war, war ich (wie viele andere) so richtig heiß mal an die Küste zu kommen um eine MeFo zu keschern: 

Letztes Wochenende war es dann endlich soweit.
Hier das Ergebnis: 

Datum: 20.03.2005
 Wo: Schönhagen
 Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
 Köder: Gladsax in Heringsfarbe 27g (ich hab nur den einen)
 Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3 m (geschätzt)
 Grund: Sand, wenig Stein
 Wind: ca. 2-3 Ost (auch geschätzt)
 Himmel: Sonne pur
Angelzeit: 15.30 - 17.30 Uhr
 Beißzeit: 15.50 Uhr
 Wasserstand: unter normal (geschätzt)
 Wassertemp: ca. 4°C
Sicht: war ziemlich trüb das Wasser
 Wer:ich und mit 2 Kumpels (Andy und Gunnar #h)
 Fisch: ich: meine erste MeFo 46cm - Andy: 1 Biss, Gunnar: leider nix 

(Ich bitte bei den Angaben um Nachsicht, ich bin eben noch ein Newbee und weiß auch nicht wo ich die Detailangaben hernehmen soll.)

Hier noch die Story vom Wochenende:
Ich sitz beim Frühstück und seh das geile Wetter und denke mir so, "Oh man, das wär eine geiler Tag zum Angeln. Mal Andy anrufen, vielleicht muss er ja nicht arbeiten." Er arbeitet in der Gastro und somit meistens auch Sonntags. Wenn er mal Sonntag frei hat ist das schon wie ein 6er im Lotto.
Bingo, er hatte tatsächlich den Nachmittag frei und war genau so heiß wie ich.
Okay es geht also endlich los. Jetzt brauch ich noch noch ne Wathose, hab ich nämlich noch nicht, also schnell mal Gunnar anrufen und eine von seinen 2 Hosen ausleihen.
"... Du willst los zum angeln? Ich bin dabei!" Also sind wir zu dritt.
Andy hatte einen paar Tips von seinem Fischlieferanten bekommen und wir entschieden uns dann für Schönhagen.
Nachdem wir uns auf dem Parkplatz in die Wathosen geschmissen hatten und so auf dem Weg zum Wasser waren, guckt Andy so auf meine Rute und meint: "Beten kort!" - "Ach was, ich find sie genau richtig." "Ja, fürn Teich genau richtig, aber an der Küste kann die Rute ruhig etwas länger sein." 
(Kurz bemerkt: Andy ist mein Lehrmeister. Durch ihn bin ich zum Angeln gekommen und er angelt schon seit 20 Jahren, wenn nicht noch länger)
Ich muss ja mein Material verteidigen: "Du wirst sehen, damit kann man auch Fische fangen" - "Ja, aber warte mal ab wenn Du da einen Fisch dran hast." "Werden wir dann ja sehen |supergri." 

Die beiden standen schon ein paar Minuten im Wasser und ich baute meinen Kram noch zusammen. Ich bin also später rein ins Wasser und wurde in den ersten Minuten von einer Welle angeschwappt, so dass mir das Wasser in den Ärmel lief. Na toll dachte ich, das fängt ja gut an. Ne Perücke hatte ich dann auch noch. |gr:
Nach so 20 Minuten schauten wir uns so ein wenig enttäuscht an und Andy meinte: "Los, richtung Möwe." (Da saß meilenweit entfernt eine Möwe auf dem Wasser, die hätte eh nie einer von uns erreicht.) Ich hab den Wurf dann nach rechts versemmelt und da Andy rechts von mir stand musste ich zusehen dass ich zügig meinen Köder wieder reinhole, damit wir uns nicht vertüdeln."
"Bisschen verrissen" meint er. "Bisschen |supergri"  Und dann ruckte es in der Rute.
Instinktiv setzte ich einen Anhieb. Die Rute blieb krumm. Kraut oder Fisch? Ich wusste es nicht, weil sich ein paar Sekunden nichts bewegte. Andy dachte auch dass ich schon wieder spinn, biss er gesehen hatte dass die Rute anfing zu zittern. "Fisch!" Da war ich etwas aufgeregt, aber Andy kescherte dann meine erste MeFo.
Als wir dann am Strand  waren und das Ergebnis sahen, grinste ich nur im Kreis und Andy: #d Konnte es nicht glauben.
Wir haben uns alle über den Fang gefreut und ich bin für alle Zeiten infiziert!

Die Bilder hab ich dann zuhause geschossen, weil ich in der Aufregung die Kamera vergessen hatte.

Da Andy auch Fliegen selber bindet wollte er unbedingt wissen was die Forelle so im Magen hat. 
Also ich war geschockt. Die MeFo war schwanger!! 

Fazit: 
Es war ein geiler Tag mit viel Spaß und sogar Fisch.


----------



## Tyron (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Petri Heil zeeroo!!!!!!!!!

Das nenn ich mal das Glück, dass man haben muss. Das erste Mal los auf das Ostseesilber und dann gleich so nen schönen Fisch. Da kenn ich ganz andere, die erst beim 10. oder 20. Anlauf ihr erstes Silber in den Händen halten durften. 
Der Hering im Magen ist natürlich auch ne witzige Geschichte...
Der Ablauf, wie du die Mefo an den Haken bekommen hast, ist auch der Knaller, aber so ist das halt immer, wenn man nicht damit rechnet, steigen die Biester ein...


----------



## Rausreißer (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Echt gut #6 
Mach so weiter |supergri 

Gernot #h


----------



## Juliannn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

#6 saubere sache,war auch schon öfters in schönhagen aber bis jetzt nur nen kleinen dorsch gefangen,gerade gestern war ich da aber der wind war mir zu dolle man ist kaum rausgekommen

Gruß Julian


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 22.03.2005
Wo: WH
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Gladsax rot/schwarz und Hansen Flash gelb/schwarz
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m 
Grund: Leo
Wind: 5 SO 
Himmel: Sonne pur
Angelzeit: 9.30 - 14.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: 14.00 Uhr
Wasserstand: 0,5 m unter normal 
Wassertemp: ca. 4°C
Sicht: war leicht angetrübt
Wer:ich und 25-30 andere Angler und eine Frau dazwischen  #6 
Fisch: eine dicke 50iger kurz vorm Kescher verloren, weil ich mich wie ein Anfänger angestellt habe  #d  #d  #d  :c . Warum weiß keiner. Dann noch einen kurzen Anfasser gehabt...........Dann hatte ich kein Bock mehr und hab Frust geschoben. ABER die Mefo´s müssen auch mal gewinnen  :q  #h 

Auf dem Foto seht ihr ein kleinen Teil der Angler. Das waren, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, 15 Leute. Auf der anderen Seite waren genaus so viele........... #d  |kopfkrat. Dazu kamen noch 2 BB´s und 4 Schlepper!!!!! Man war das voll........


----------



## Juliannn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@sylverpasi
wo warst du auf MeFo?


----------



## zeeroo (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Und wo haben sich diese Massen von Anglern angefunden??


----------



## Sylverpasi (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Uuups..... habs vergessen. Hab es oben geändert  #h  :q


----------



## Juliannn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

hmm auch schönhagen da werde ich mich jetzt nochmal für paar stunden hinbegeben  auf gut glück


----------



## Broesel (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Oh Jungs...wenn man das hier so liest...erstmal Petri allen Fängern...aber ihr macht mich ganz wuschig...zitterig...hab schon Schweißausbrüche...und ich komm nicht ans Wasser... :c 
Hoffentlich sind in der ersten April-Woche noch ein paar Silberlinge da...da habe ich ne Woche Urlaub!! |supergri


----------



## Juliannn (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

wo geht ihr in Schönhagen immer angeln?ich fahr immer bei der klinik gleich rechts die erste strasse und ihr?

ist morgen einer in schönhagen wenn ja zu welcher zeit würde gerne dazu stoßen und mein glück nochmal versuchen es muss ja mal klappen ich gebe die hoffnung nicht auf


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 22.03.2005
Wo: Fehmarn
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Gladsax grün/silber 27 gr. und Spöket blau/silber 18 gr.
Wassertiefe: 2 - 3m 
Grund: Leo
Wind: 5 SO 
Himmel: Sonne pur
Angelzeit: 12.00 - 15.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: 
Wasserstand: normal 
Wassertemp: keine Ahnung 
Sicht: glas klar
Wer:ich und 14 andere Angler
Fisch: keiner der Angler hatte auch nur einen Biß  #d   #c


----------



## theactor (22. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

Datum: 22.03.2005
Wer: Jelle, Locke et moi  
Wo: Flensburger Förde
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: überwiegend Spöket / Salty
Wassertiefe: bis ca. 2 m 
Grund: Leo
Wind: 3-4 SO 
Himmel: Sonne, z.t. leicht diesig
Angelzeit: 11.00 - 16.30 Uhr
Fische: ca. 50cm gefärbt (ego) / ca. .50 blank (Jelle)
Beißzeit: 14.05 /15.45 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal 
Wassertemp: ca. 3°C
Sicht: angetrübt
Wer: Jelle, Locke et moi  


@Brösel: Urlaub? Oh jaaaaa!  #6 

 #h

NACHTRAG, ganz vergessen - wollte ich ja brav anführen:
Der Fisch hat auf der permuttweißen Spöket mit gelben "Arsch"   gebissen.
Erstmals auf Einzelhaken - ich bin begeistert! Der Haken saß fest im Maul und ließ sich gut wieder lösen!  #6


----------



## JosiHH (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Jelle,Locke,Sönke
könnt ihr mal bitte wie ganz normale Menschen arbeiten gehn?
Glüclwunsch zu den Mefos.
Ab Donnerstag ist dann aber meine Zeit. Heringsschwärme ziehen gen Kappeln, mit dabei die Mefos und ICH! :q 

Josi


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 23.03.2005
Wo: WH
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Gladsax rot/schwarz und Hansen Flash gelb/schwarz
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m 
Grund: Leo
Wind: kaum Wind 
Himmel: bedeckt und ein wenig Regen
Angelzeit: 7.00 - 12.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 
Wasserstand: 0,5 m unter normal 
Wassertemp: ca. 4°C
Sicht: war leicht angetrübt
Wer: Henne,ich und 25 andere Angler   
Fisch: Wir beide nichts, dafür ein paar andere in guten Größen.

Auf dem 1. Foto kann man sehen, dass schon vor 7 Uhr morgens der Strand überlaufen war...... #d. Insgesamt haben wir 17 Leute gezählt. Hinter der Steilküste standen dann noch mehr Angler  :r .....
Auf dem 2. Foto sieht man, dass, wenn nichts beisst, man sich auch anders bei Laune halten kann. Ich hing mir meinen Fischgalgen an den Orhring zur allgemeinen Belustigung.... :q


----------



## Tyron (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ Sylverpasi: Naja, dafür haste den schönsten Ohrring...


----------



## Trout-Reload (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

*Stimmt: das mit dem schönsten Ohrring  *

*Ich bin ja neu hier und habe da mal 'ne Frage :*


> Ja, ich fahr auch los am Sonntag aber nicht nach WH.
> Dann doch lieber nach DD, da verteilt sich mehr die Masse an Anglern und die Bucht ist besser bei Wind von ...


 
Also: mit diesen Abkürzungen kann ich nix anfangen . Kann da mal jemand für Aufklärung sorgen 

TX so much 

Rüdiger


----------



## Louis (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

WH - Weissenhaus
DD - Dazendorf


----------



## sunny (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Nee, dass geht nicht. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn jeder sofort weiß was gemeint ist. :q  :q 

Alle Abkürzungen kenne ich och noch nich, aber 

WH steht für Weißenhäuser Strand und
DD (DoppelD) ist die Größenbezeichnung der Kernkopetenzen von den Mädels, die sich immer an der Stange hoch und runter robben oder Dazendorf, dass kann natürlich auch sein. |kopfkrat 

sunny #h


----------



## detlefb (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Trout-Reload schrieb:
			
		

> Also: mit diesen Abkürzungen kann ich nix anfangen . Kann da mal jemand für Aufklärung sorgen Rüdiger



Es lebe der Aküfi Abkürzungsfimmel, also DD steht für Dazendorf, WH für Weisenhaus, manchmal wird auch was von DH geschrieben, was für Dahme steht.

Eine F-Box, äh sorry es war Fischbox, meinte mit JST, dann Johannistal. 


Ist  schon schwierig hier als Newcomer 


Wir sollten mal ein AB-Wörterbuch erstellen, für diese "internen AK's und Begriffe |supergri


----------



## Trout-Reload (23. März 2005)

*AW: Abkürzungen*

Ja, der Aküfi ist es wohl gewesen..

Für Alteingesessene sicher alles "no problem"  

Danke sehr für die überaus schnellen Antworten.

Viele Grüße
Rüdiger

P.S.:Wer aus dem Bereich Kiel will denn mal morgen los hier in der Kieler Bucht (Eckernförde wäre auch o.k.)


----------



## Tyron (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Yeah, ein Anglerboard-Wörterbuch mit den wichtigsten Begriffen und Abkürzungen, das wärs...

@ Rüdiger: Lass dich hier bloß nicht von den ganzen Clowns veräppeln, die haben heut wieder auf der Witzekiste geschlafen...


----------



## detlefb (23. März 2005)

*AW: Abkürzungen*



			
				Trout-Reload schrieb:
			
		

> Danke sehr für die überaus schnellen Antworten.




nicht dafür,  das ist so im AB , ähm sorry Anglerboard.
Und überhaupt auch noch ein herzlich " Welcome on Board " #h


----------



## Juliannn (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

war heute in Schönhagen da ging die post ab ca. 20 Stück worden gefangen bei 15 leuten.ich leider keune nur nachläufer :C


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Wer ist morgen in WH oder am Fr????


----------



## Meerfor1 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Mario schreiber:

Si.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## fishing-willi (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

moi et le gerwinator! vielleicht trifft man sich ja, auch wenn das bei den ganzen menschenmassen nicht so einfach sein wird! also wie gesagt gerwinator is der in komplett neopren und ich bin der etwas bulligere mit grüner wathose und ner blauen watjacke, werd wohl ne helle cap tragen!


----------



## Thorbi (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 23.03.2005
Wo: Langholz
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3 m
Grund: Steine, Seegras und Sand
Wind: 2-3 SW
Himmel: bedeckt 
Angelzeit: 10.00 - 15.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 10.00 - 1500 Uhr
Wasserstand: normal
Wassertemp: ca. 4°C
Fisch: 10 Mefos zwischen 38 und 54cm, 6 released

War ein super Tag, habe heute mal ne neue Stelle getestet und hatte gleich Glück! :q


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				fishing-willi schrieb:
			
		

> moi et le gerwinator! vielleicht trifft man sich ja, auch wenn das bei den ganzen menschenmassen nicht so einfach sein wird! also wie gesagt gerwinator is der in komplett neopren und ich bin der etwas bulligere mit grüner wathose und ner blauen watjacke, werd wohl ne helle cap tragen!



Meinst Du mich? Morgen WH? Ich hab das an was auf meinem Foto zu sehen ist. Und den großen Ohrring trage ich an der Jacke  :q  #h . Wann seid ihr da?


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Thorbi schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 23.03.2005
> Wo: Langholz
> Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
> Köder: Hansen Flash
> ...




Sauber Thorbi  #6 . Dann soll mir noch mal einer sagen, dass solche Tage selten sind.......!!!!


----------



## fishing-willi (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

jo, silverpasi, genau dich mein ich, wir werden morgen früh in wh aufkreuzen, denk ma so 6 sind wa da, mussich aba nochma mit dem gerwinator beschnackn!wollen aber nur bis mittags angeln!man sieht sich denn bestimmt!


----------



## theactor (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

@Thorbi: einfach SATT! Geniale Strecke! Und eine sympathische Mitnehm"quote"  #6 - PETRI HEIL! 
Einfach genial wenn sich "Austesten" so auszahlt!

 #6  #6


----------



## gerwinator (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

moinsen,
sauber Thorbi, also nicht nur die Mütze, sondern auch die Fische #6  |supergri 
das hört sich doch echt super an...petri!


----------



## Broesel (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Thorbi,
super... #6 So etwas hat man nicht jeden Tag...erst recht nicht beim "Testen"...  

Habe beschlossen Karfreitag mal nach Dazendorf zu fahren...aber ganz früh morgens...(spätestens um 5 am Wasser) ..mal gucken, ob die ersten "Broesel-Morgen-Dorsche" schon unter Land sind. Aber gegen nen fetten Silberling habe ich natürlich auch nix... |rolleyes 

Und Sohnemann möchte auch endlich seinen ersten Küsten-Fisch fangen...dafür bietet sich Dazendorf natürlich an, wegen der doch recht geringen Hängergefahr...als "Gummistiefel-Angler"...  

Vielleicht treibt sich ja auch dort jemand von Euch rum...nicht nur WH (vielleicht sollte ich dort ne Würstchenbude aufmachen)


----------



## Piotr84 (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Moin,

:q Wollte mal fragen "weil ich schon glühe vor lust und Silverstar auch"|supergri  wollen uns da mal reinhängen ins mefo angeln.Mit wieviel euros|kopfkrat  ich rechnen müsste für relativ gute sachen(Angel,Wathose) usw.....
--------------------

#h Gruß Peter#h


----------



## fishing-willi (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ broesel: ich hätte denn gerne 2 schinkenwürstchen und n paar pommes zu um 10 uhr!


----------



## theactor (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

@Broesel: mannnnnn, das is zu früh, vor allem nach 'nem "Spät"arbeitstag...
Aber ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg! Und (ganz uneigennützig... #t ) vermelde mal, ob sie schon so wollen, wie Du denkst/hoffst! 

 #h


----------



## Broesel (23. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				fishing-willi schrieb:
			
		

> @ broesel: ich hätte denn gerne 2 schinkenwürstchen und n paar pommes zu um 10 uhr!



hmm..nee..ist ne ungünstige Zeit...bin ich gerade ne ü90 am Drillen.... |kopfkrat  :q 



			
				thearbeitsthor schrieb:
			
		

> mannnnnn, das is zu früh, vor allem nach 'nem "Spät"arbeitstag...  Aber ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß und Erfolg! Und (ganz uneigennützig...  ) vermelde mal, ob sie schon so wollen, wie Du denkst/hoffst!



och...is dir wohl zu früh..wa??? :q  Nee..im Ernst..nach "Spätschicht" bin ich auch froh, wenn ich nicht früh raus muß...aber ich werde selbstverständlich "laut" geben...  Aber sehr große Hoffnung habe ich noch nicht...2-3 Wochen weiter...dann denke ich...kann ich der Broesel-Morgen-Dorsch-Theorie wieder in vollem Umfang nachgehen... :g  #h


----------



## Little (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hi @all,

hab Eure Beiträge seit Tagen verfolgt und nun ist Urlaub - und hab mir meinen ersten Tag auf MeFo gegönnt. Es war genial!!!

Ort: Schönhagen
Köder: Eisele Eitz 30g schwarz
Angelzeit: 12.30 - 16.30 Uhr
Beisszeit: 13.45 - 15.15 Uhr (und nur bei Sonnendurchbrüchen!)
Wetter: Hochnebel mit kleine Lücken
Temperatur: ca. 8 Grad
Wind: 2- 3 bft geschätzt
Wasser: sehr wenig trüb, Sicht ca. 1,50m
Wassertemp.: 3° C geschätzt
Angler: Mein Dad und ich
Fische: 3 Mefo's und 1 Biss: mein Vater eine 42'er; ich: Biss(verhagelt), 71'er und 43'er

Also ich kann euch sagen ich brauch dringend nen größeren Kescher!!!!! Die dicke Berta war echt der Oberknaller, wiegt 3.900 gr. und hatte sich mit 3 Heringen vollgefuttert und trotzdem noch Bock aufn blitzenden Blinker. So habe ich mir mein erstes MeFo-Angeln nicht erträumt - einfach genial )))) ein wahrer Traum im schönsten Bundesland der WELT  

Liebe Grüße vom Lüneburger

Little

PS: Wie kriegt man hier nen Bild eingestellt - falls es interessiert, bitte ich um Tipps


----------



## fishing-willi (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> hmm..nee..ist ne ungünstige Zeit...bin ich gerade ne ü90 am Drillen.... |kopfkrat  :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reppi (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich dreh hier durch bei den ganzen Meldungen.... :c   
Wollte eigentlich morgen nach Schönhagen, aber bei O 4 ( Böen 60km).. ;+  #c 
Wo soll man bei dem Wind hin ??
PN an mich...   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Fischbox (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 23.März
Angler: Fischbox, Hanhjr und Torskkonge
Köder: Spöket (zumindest bei mir)
Angelzeit: 1100 bis 1800
Beisszeit: lässt sich nicht genau angeben-am ehesten gegen Mittag
Wetter: Erst bewölkt dann langsam aufheiternd
Temperatur: ca. 8 Grad
Wind: wenn überhaupt, dann vielleicht mal 1-2 BFT aus W
Wasser: normal und klasklar
Wassertemp.: 4°C  Uferwasser (gemessen)
Fische: jeder von uns hat eine Mefo nach kurzem Drill verloren. Größe? Meine hatte so schlanke 50- 60 cm. Hat ca. 5 m vor meinen Füßen gebissen, sich 2 mal an der Oberfläche gewälzt und dann "Tschüß" gesagt.

Von 8 bis 11 Uhr waren wir mit unseren Bellys draussen. Tiefe bis 11 Meter. Zu Dritt hatten wir kaum Fische, nur 2 Dorsche und 1 Hering. War gaaaaanz mau...  


...aber sonst war das ein absolut genialer Tag... :l 

Im Uferbereich waren Millionen von kleinen Futtertierchen. Riesige Schwärme!!
Ein anderer Angler meinte 1000%ig das es eine kleine Garnelenart ist. Achim und mir sah das eher nach kleinen Fischen aus. Wer weiß da mehr?

Alle anderen Angler die noch anwesend waren hatten übrigens weder Fänge noch Kontakte zu verzeichen.


----------



## zeeroo (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Fischbox.

Und wo habt ihr geangelt?
Welche Farbe hatte der Spöket?

Oder sind das die Geheimnisse die Du nicht verraten willst.

Petri

 = zeeroo =


----------



## funster (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dreh hier durch bei den ganzen Meldungen.... :c
> Wollte eigentlich morgen nach Schönhagen, aber bei O 4 ( Böen 60km).. ;+ #c
> Wo soll man bei dem Wind hin ??
> PN an mich...
> Gruß Uwe


 
Bei Ost 4 kannst das knicken in Schönhagen, es sei denn man hat Ambitionen zum Wellenreiten.


----------



## dorschhai (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Wie gehts denn grade auf Rügen insbesondere Sellin? Ich bin ja ab Montag endlich oben und versuche zum ersten Mal mein Glück auf Meerforelle und Küstendorsch.


----------



## Quallenfischer (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin#h
Bin am wochenende auch in schönhagen. hört sich ja nicht gut an:c
werds trotzdem mal probieren.


----------



## folkfriend (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				zeeroo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Fischbox.
> 
> Und wo habt ihr geangelt?
> Welche Farbe hatte der Spöket?
> ...



... also ich hab meinen Lachs mit -Grün/Kupfer - gefangen


----------



## Fischbox (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				zeeroo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Fischbox.
> 
> Und wo habt ihr geangelt?
> Welche Farbe hatte der Spöket?
> ...



Geheimnisse die ich nicht verraten will sind andere, und die gehören hier wirklich nicht rein. 
Geangelt haben wir -ohne Scheiß- die gesamte Strecke von JHT (Johannistal) bis DD (Dazendorf), wobei die meisten Bisse eher bei JHT zu verzeichnen waren. 
Der Spöket hatte einen schwarzen Rücken. silber-weiße Flanke und einen orangen Bauch und Einzelhaken. Sah hübsch aus  . Achim hatte seine Mefo auf einen ganz schlichten silbernen Blinker von Aldi oder so |kopfkrat .


----------



## Laggo (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Angler: Ich
Köder: Spöket,Hansen Flash,Snaps und und und...
Angelzeit: 8.00bis 15.00
Beisszeit:  |kopfkrat 
Wetter: Erst Nebel dann langsam aufheiternd
Temperatur: ca. 12 Grad
Wind: ca. 1-2 BFT aus O
Wasser: normal und Glasklar
Wassertemp.: ca. 4°C 
Fische: Nichts, keinen einzigen Zupfer, konnte auch keine Aktivitäten an der Wasseroberfläche feststellen.
Hab nen tierischen Marsch hinter mich gebracht, tja und als ich dann irgendwann mal wieder am Auto ankam, wird mir doch tasächlich von ner schönen Ü 70 berichtet die direkt am Parkplatz von einem Fliegenfischer überlistet wurde #d 
Tja wie immer halt, aber noch geb ich nicht auf  |abgelehn


----------



## Windmaster (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Methode : Spinnfischen
Köder: Eisele Eitz silber/gelb, Falkfish Mamba schwarz
Angelzeit: 11-15Uhr Flügge Strand
              16-19Uhr Kembs
Beisszeit:  14:00 bzw 18:30
Wassertemperatur: 4 Grad
Wind: ca. 3-4 aus SO
Wasser: ganz leicht angetrübt

Fische: 2 Mefo, 45cm und 65cm 

War mein erster Tag an der Küste in diesem Jahr, fängt gut an..... |supergri


----------



## Juliannn (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder in Schönhagen eine wurde gefangen mit Fliege,ich wie immer nichts *grrr*(nebel den ganzen tag)
Morgen werde ich den nächsten versuch starten,mal um 6Uhr da sein mal sehen ob dann was geht


Wetter für morgen Laut wetter.de für Brodersby ein dorf vor Schönhagen
Höchsttemperatur 11°
Tiefsttemperatur   4°
Wind-Geswindigkeit 20km/h
Windrichtung   OSO
Sonnenscheindauer 2Std.
Sonnenaufgang  06:09Uhr
Sonnenuntergang 18:43Uhr
Regenmenge 1-3 l/qm
Regen Risiko 57%
Luftfeuchtigkeit 97%

Lohnt  sich das da morgen hinzufahren? 


Gruß julian


----------



## Tyron (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ Julian: Bei deiner Geduld wirste auch bald belohnt, garantiert...

@ Laggo: Wo warste denn unterwegs?


----------



## Juliannn (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@tyron 
das will ich doch hoffen war jetzt 3 tage hintereinander da,gestern haben die gefangen wie die schweine,ich glaub nur ich hatte keine :C
naja was solls ich werd auch bald glück haben toi toi toi


----------



## Laggo (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Tyron

War in Kembs, und muß gerade sehen das da kurz nach meiner Abwesenheit wohl noch eine rausgekommen ist #q 
Ich glaub ich hab mich mit dem Reppifluch infiziert |uhoh:


----------



## Tyron (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ Julian: Irgendwann, und wenns noch nicht morgen ist, fängste eine und dann ist es gleich ne Ordentliche, sollst mal sehen...

@ Laggo: Danke! Ja ja, das Leben eines Mefo-Anglers ist hart...


----------



## Trout-Reload (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Angler: Ich
Köder: so bunte ähhhh.. Dinger ; na Wobbler , Blinker usw. 
Angelzeit: 11:30 bis 16.00 Uhr 
Beisszeit: |kopfkrat 
Wetter: Erst Nebel (Bülk) dann langsam aufheiternd
Temperatur: ca. 10 Grad
Wind: ca. 1-2 BFT aus O (später NNO)
Wasser: normal und Glasklar
Wassertemp.: ca. 2,5 °C 
Fische: Nada, kein Zupfer, kein Nachläufer

Hab auch nen ordentlichen Marsch hinter mich gebracht. Erst in Bülk, 
danach am Falkensteiner Leuchtturm, dann nach Kitzeberg

In Bülk 6 genervte Angler, die leer ausgingen. In Falkenstein ich alleine ..

In Kitzeberg 5 Watfischer und zwei, welche von der Brücke blinkerten 


Fänge bis 17:00 Uhr : NULL

Ein Angler aus NMS hatte in Kitzeberg einen Schwall direkt vor den Füßen; hing aber nicht .. 

Ich gebe auch noch nicht auf . Werde aber wohl auf andere Windrichtung warten

Wünsche allen dickes Petri für morgen!
Auch Juliann ganz besonders und 'n dicken Fisch #6


----------



## gerwinator (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

moin,

war mit willi in wh, später noch sylverpasi und freelander getroffen ( wehe ihr habt gefangen nachdem wir wech warn  |bla: )
joa, wir warn von 5 bis ca. 14.30 h da und war ziemlich nebelich die ganze angelegenheit.
willi konnte morgns noch im dunkeln zwei dörschlis erhaschen, einer so um die 40 und der andre 47-48.
gegen 10 oder so kam uns einer mit 2 mefos entgegen, sonst relativ mau die ganze sache. wir ham noch nen schleppangler am parkplatz getroffen und die hatten nur 2 kleine dorsche. also heute war echt nich dolle (zumindest bis 14.30)

P.S.: willi hat sich im wahrsten sinne des wortes  für die dorsche den ar*** aufgerissn 
denn irgendwann musste er feststellen, dass seine wathose zwei löcher am aller wertesten hatte. der junge war ziemlich durch und hat gefroren, aber selber schuld wenn man mir kein dorsch abgibt


----------



## Juliannn (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

hehe danke


----------



## Rausreißer (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ Little
Das geht recht leicht mit einem bischen Mühe.
Du gehts ins Anglerboard / Sonstiges / Videoforum und liest Dir den 1. und 3. Headlinethread durch. (Von Brösel und Jirko) Nicht die Ankündigungen!

Klick 

Dann kannst Du das auch.

Grüße.
Gernot #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 24.03.2005
Wo: WH
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Gladsax rot/schwarz und Hansen Flash gelb/schwarz, rot/schwarz
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m 
Grund: Leo
Wind: kaum Wind 
Himmel: neblig und später Sonne
Angelzeit: 9.30 - 18.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: ?
Wasserstand: 0,5 m unter normal 
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht: klar
Wer: ich und Freelander 
Fisch: Freelander nix. Ich eine verloren und 2 Nachläufer :c . Ich hab zur Zeit echt Sch..... an den Händen  #d .
Sonstiges: Eine kleine Mefo-Schule von 6 Fischen (ca. 50 cm alle) schwamm an allen Angler vorbei. Alle versuchten sie zum Biss zu verleiten. War aber nix  :q  #6. Der ganze Uferbereicht war voll mit Kleinfischen und Garnelen!!!!!!!!! Ein größerer Schwarm Sandaale zog an mir vorbei! War ganz schön was los im Wasser  |kopfkrat  #h


----------



## Patty (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Dennis,

Kopf hoch irgendwann klappt es wieder und dann wird Deine Ausdauer mit ner fetten Ü70 belohnt!

Petri Patty


----------



## steene (24. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 24.03.2005
Wo: Elmenhorst
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker und Wobbler in allen Farben
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m 
Grund: Leo
Wind: leichter Wind aus Ost
Himmel: Sonne
Angelzeit: 14.30 - 19.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 18.00 Uhr
Wasserstand: 0,3 m unter normal 
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht: klar
Wer: ich 
Fisch: kurz vor Schluß eine ca.45 cm, die sich
drei Meter vorm Kescher wieder verabschiedet hat.:c


----------



## Aalthorsten (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 24.03.2005
Wo: Dazendorf
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Wobbler in allen Farben
Wassertiefe: ca. 2-3 m 
Grund: Leo
Wind: leichter Wind aus Nordost
Himmel: Sonne
Angelzeit: 16.00 - 19.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 
Wasserstand: 0,3 m unter normal 
Wassertemp: ca. 3 Grad
Sicht: klar
Wer: Aalthorsten und Dorschfliege


----------



## seatrout61 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ort: SH 
Wann: 12:30 - 17:30 
Wetter: Neblig und wolkig, trocken 
Fangdatum: 23.03.2005 
Windrichtung: SW3-4 
Lufttemperatur: 10 
Wassertrübung: normal 
Wasserstand: normal 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Sonstiges: 15-20 Angler waren vertreten und es wurde gefangen, 6 Mefos habe ich selber gesehen, aber es sind noch mehr rausgekommen. Bei mir war ein Nachläufer, Anfasser und Aussteiger (gut zum mitnehmen, aber nix zum Ärgern) zu verzeichnen. Im Wasser war jede Menge Fischbrut (1-2cm) unterwegs, also ordentlich was zu futtern für unsere Lieblinge.

Ort: KL und QT 
Wann: 11:00 - 18:00 
Wetter: Neblig, später teils sonnig und trocken 
Fangdatum: 24.03.2005 
Windrichtung: O 2 
Lufttemperatur: 12 
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: normal 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Sonstiges: Trotz Platzwechsel mal wieder ne Nullnummer von Jürgen und mir. Als wir an der neuen Stelle ankamen war gerade ein Urlauber am drillen, konnte diesen Fisch aber nicht landen. Insgesamt wurde von 9 Anglern eine kleene Mefo gefangen. Auffallend war, das dort kein "Leben" im Wasser erkennbar war (Fischbrut wie Tags zuvor o.ä.). Einen Knurrhahn hatte ich in der Schwanzflosse gehakt, uriges Vieh.


----------



## seatrout61 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Juliannn schrieb:
			
		

> @tyron
> das will ich doch hoffen war jetzt 3 tage hintereinander da,gestern haben die gefangen wie die schweine,ich glaub nur ich hatte keine :C
> naja was solls ich werd auch bald glück haben toi toi toi



@Juliannn
Nee, bei mir hatte es am Mittwoch auch nicht geklappt. Wie waren denn am Donnerstag die Bedingungen in Schönhagen? Angesagt war ja Ostwind in Stärke 4.


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

*23.03.*

Hatte mich mit Skorpion an der Küste von MeckPomm verabredet.
Skorpion war noch mit nem Kumpel erschienen.
Nach einer kurzen Begrüßung  #h  stiefelten die zwei schon los. Ich folgte nach fünf Minuten. Am Strand traf ich einen Knaben (ca. 17 Jahre alt), der schwer an seiner "Beute" zu schleppen hatte.  #6 
Es war gegen 11:30 Uhr und meine Vermutung. dass es sich um ne Mefo handeln mußte, wurde dann bei einem Blick in den Beutel bestätigt.
Wow!!! Was für ein Fisch! Knapp über 70 cm und gute 10 Pfund schwer.  #6 
Dieser Anblick motivierte mich noch zusätzlich und meine Beine wollten immer schneller Richtung "Hot Spot" laufen.  :
Dort angekommen watete ich vorsichtig in die Fluten und begann, meinen Köder durch die klaren Fluten der Ostsee zu ziehen. Nach und nach kamen immer mehr Angler, so daß es zum Schluß locker 15 - 17 Leutz waren.  #d 
Bis 15:00 Uhr tat sich absolut nichts. Sowohl meine Gladsax Wobbler, als auch der Hansen Flash und der Spöket blieben unbeachtet.
Als mein Blick zum rechten Nachbarn wanderte, sah ich bei ihm ne krumme Rute. Nach kurzem Drill konnte er ne Mefo von ca. 55 cm landen. Als der Fisch versorgt war, watete er wieder ins Wasser. Gleich beim nächsten Wurf war die Rute wieder krumm.  #d  Auch diesen Fisch konnte er landen. Es war ne Mefo von ca. 50 cm.
Tja und was soll ich sagen, er ging ins Wasser und.... Genau!!! Nächster Wurf und Fisch!!!  #6  Ne Mefo von gut 45 cm.
Als auch dieser Fisch versorgt war, führten seine Schritte erneut in die Fluten. Sicherlich wollte er jetzt noch Dorsche fange, denn seine 3 Mefo`s hatte er ja schon.
Aber nein.
Nach gut drei Würfen zappelte es schon wieder bei ihm.  #d  Es war ein kleiner Fisch und ich sah, wie er die kleine Mefo sauber im Wasser ablöste und sie schwimmen ließ.  #6 
Nun War es ihm wohl auch zu bunt und er verließ das Wasser, um den Heimweg anzutreten.
Mich interessierte natürlich, warum genau dort so viel Fisch war. |kopfkrat 
Also ging ich nach 5 Minuten mal zu der Stelle und beobachtete das Wasser.
Aha. Deshalb also. Ich sah einen Gänsesäger auftauchen und der hatte nen Sandaal im Schnabel.
Mein Spöket landete gut 10 m vom Vogel entfernt. was ihn nicht sonderlich störte.
Ich begann mit dem einholen und da geschah`s.
Der berühmte und ersehte Ruck in der Rute.  #6 
Die Mefo schraubte sich etliche male in die Luft. Der Anblick war grandios und erschreckend zugleich. Aber der erste Kescherveruch gelang und die Maschen umgarnten 53 cm "Ostseesilber")  :q   #6 
Ich versorgte den Fisch und wendete mich wieder dem Wasser zu. Mein Blick schweifte umher und da sah ich einen Ring an der Oberfläche. Der kann nur von ner Mefo stammen, dachte ich bei mir. Zielsicher landete mein Spöket 10  m dahinter im Wasser. Als mein Köder just an der besagten Stelle war, merkte ich einen Zupfer. Ich beschleunigte den Köder kurz, um ih dan absacken zu lassen und erneut zu beschleunigen. Das war tödlich! Aber nicht für mich, wie mir meine Rutenspitze signalisierte. Ich merkte aber sofort, daß es sich um nen kleinen Fisch handeln mußte.
Und so war`s auch. Die Handlandung gelang und nach einem schonenden hackenlösen schwamm die Kleine 35-er mit nem Schwall davon. Toll!!!
Mitlerweile war es 17:00 Uhr geworden. Plötzlich schraubte sich ne tolle Mefo keine 20 m vor mir aus den glasklaren Fluten. Wow. Was für ein Anblick. Der Fisch hatte locker 60 - 65 cm gehabt.
Wieder ließ ich meinen Spöket fliegen, aber diesmal blieb er unbeachtet.
Ich wechselte auf einen schwarz/roten Gladsax Wobbler. Ich warf aus und hoffte, daß diese Schockfarbe vielleich den Beißrefleck der Mefo auslösen würde. Aber nein. Ich sah den Köder schon gut 7 m vor mir durch`s klare Wasser taumeln. Doch was war das. Der Köder hatte einen Verfolger.Kurzer Spinnstopp und beschleunigen. Jetzt war der Wobbler schon kurz vor der Rutenspitze. Jetzt! Gleich! Das Maul öffneze sich schon, da drehte der Fisch doch noch ab. Alle weiteren Versuche, Diesen doch noch zum Anbiss zu verleiten, schlugen fehl. Aber mein Adrenalienspiegel war in dem Moment so hoch, daß ich nicht mal mehr meine doch recht kalten Füsse spürte.
Gegen 18:30 Uhr trat ich den Heimweg an. Ein faszinierender Angeltag neigte sich dem Ende. Auf der Heimfahrt ließ ich das Geschehenen noch mal vor meinem geistigen Auge Revü passieren und ich dachte so bei mir:
"Mefo, wir sehen uns wieder" #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

*24.03.*

Gegen 10:00 Uhr klingelte mein Telefon. Skorpion war dran und berichtet mir, daß sein Kumpel am Tag zuvor ne 50-er Mefo bekommen hatte.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja schon wieder auf dem Weg an die Küste von MeckPomm sein, denn mein Zeitlimmit erlaubte nur ein fischen bis ca. 16:00 Uhr.  :c 
Ich verprach Skorpion auf ihn zu warten, wenn er sich gleich ins Auto schwingt. Gegen 11:30 Uhr traf er endlich bei mir ein. Sachen in mein Auto umladen und ab ging`s Richtung Küste.
Der Wind bließ mit 2 bf aus Richtung NO. Wir wateten ins Wasser und begannen die Stelle ausgiebig zu befischen. Nach ner guten Stunde bekam ich einen hammerharten Biß keine 20 m vor mir. Leider dauerte dieses Vergnügen nur knapp 3 Sekunden.  :c 
Der Fisch hatte gewonnen. So ist halt das Angeln dachte ich noch so bei mir und warf erneut aus. Die Schnur hatte sich gerade gestrafft, als die Rutensptze sich leicht bog. "Fisch" rief ich Skorpion zu. Nach etwa einer Minute war der Fisch vor meinen Füßen. Dort drehte er noch ein paar "Ehrenrunden" im klaren Wasser. Die Runden wurden von Spurts und Sprüngen unterbrochen, bis mein Kescher die silberne Schönheit in Empfang nehmen durfte. Der Zollstock zeigte 43 cm, und so durfte er nach zwei Fotos sich mit einem Flossenschlag seiner Schwanzflosse verabschieden.  #6  Dann entschwand er im klaren Wasser unseren Blicken.  #h 
Es war schon 15:30 Uhr und Skorpion hatte immer noch keinen Fischkontakt gehabt. Den einzigen Kontakt den er verzeichnen konnte, war das Hängenbleiben in einem illegal aufgestellten Netz!  #d 
Doch auch für Skorpion sollte noch die Gunst der Stunde kommen und das auf Ansage!
"Jetzt hol ich mir ne Mefo" waren noch die Worte von Skorpion, als auch schon seine "Drohung" in die Tat umgesetzt wurde. Nach etwa 15 Sekunden war der Kontakt plötzlich abgebrochen. Der Fisch war ab.  #d  Doch was dann geschah, muß man erlebt haben. Die Rute fing sich wieder leicht an zu biegen und die Schur wanderte nach rechts durch`s Wasser. Das mußte noch die Mefo sein. Kein Zweifel. Direkt for seinen Füßen bemerkte sie wohl erst den Ernst ihrer Lage. Aber da war es schon zu spät. Die Keschermaschen schlossen sich um den Fisch und im selben Augenblick löste sich der Köder vom Fisch.  :q 
Schwein gehabt. Was war passiert? Nachdem der erste Kontakt unterbrochen war, der Fisch muß wirklich vom Haken abgekommen sein, setzte sich der Drilling wieder am Auge der Mefo fest. Das hat wohl auch die Mefo irritiert, so daß sie sich hat ohne Gegenwehr bis vor die Füße ziehen lassen.
Der angelegte Zollstock zeigt genau 53 cm an. Ein toller Fisch. Glückwunsch Skorpion.  #6 
Dann packten wir zusammen und traten die Heimfahrt an. Ein herlicher Angeltag ging zu Ende.
Köder bei meiner Mefo war ein Snap blau/weis 30 g. und bei Skorpion ein Kinetec in Naturdekor.


----------



## jole (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@mefohunter84

danke für diese tollen berichte 


jole


----------



## Tyron (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Zwei sehr schöne Berichte, danke dafür...


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

:c Fünf Tage Fehmarn sind vorbei!
Fünf Tage fischen auf Mefo war anstrengend und meine Motivation ließ ganz schön nach. 
Einen einzigen Biss, einen einzigen Drill und einen einzigen Fisch. Das nenne ich 100%ige Ausbeute. Aber immer noch besser als Schnee in der Hose!!#h 
Bei diesen Berichten von Euch wird mir auch nicht besser. Ich gönne es Euch aber, dass Ihr sooo erfolgreich ward!
Beim nächsten Mal wird es besser!:g 

Bildchen!!
1.http://people.freenet.de/karsten.firtsch.fischer/bilder/Angelbilder/upload/Ich%20am%20Strand.jpg
2.http://people.freenet.de/karsten.firtsch.fischer/bilder/Angelbilder/upload/Meine%20Forelle2.jpg
3.http://people.freenet.de/karsten.firtsch.fischer/bilder/Angelbilder/upload/Meine%20Forelle3.jpg
4.http://people.freenet.de/karsten.firtsch.fischer/bilder/Angelbilder/upload/Sonnenuntergang1.jpg


Noch in der "Brandung" versucht!
http://people.freenet.de/karsten.firtsch.fischer/bilder/Angelbilder/upload/Sonnenuntergang2.jpg

Dann war es vorbei!!Traumhafter Sonnenuntergang!!
1.http://people.freenet.de/karsten.firtsch.fischer/bilder/Angelbilder/upload/SoUn21.jpg
2.http://people.freenet.de/karsten.firtsch.fischer/bilder/Angelbilder/upload/SoUn28.jpg


@NORDLICHT!
Wir waren mal wieder Draußen und an der frischen Luft:g


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 25.03.2005
Wo: WH
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Gladsax rot/schwarz und Hansen Flash gelb/schwarz, rot/schwarz
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m 
Grund: Leo
Wind: kaum Wind 
Himmel: neblig und später leicht bedeckt
Angelzeit: 6.30 - 15.30 Uhr
Beißzeit: ?
Wasserstand: normal 
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht: klar
Wer: ich und Freelander 
Fisch: Ich einen Nachläufer der tatsächlich wieder kurz vor meinen Stiefeln biss und den Blinker gleich wieder ausspuckte! 
Sonstiges: Das war jetzt die 5. Mefo in 2 Tagen, die ich verloren habe!!!! Ich gebs auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wurde insgesamt bei 40 Anglern sehr wenig gefangen.........Das wars wohl erst einmal! |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Juliannn (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				seatrout61 schrieb:
			
		

> @Juliannn
> Nee, bei mir hatte es am Mittwoch auch nicht geklappt. Wie waren denn am Donnerstag die Bedingungen in Schönhagen? Angesagt war ja Ostwind in Stärke 4.


 

@seatrout61
Wasser war sehr ruhig und den ganzen tag nebel und kalter wind, 1 wurde auf fliege gefangen,und erzählt wurde das weiter oben ne große gefangen wurde aber habe ich nicht gesehen


----------



## gerwinator (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ Sylverpasi
nächstes ma klappts 

aber 40 angler... hdw sag ich ma  ;+


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> @ Sylverpasi
> nächstes ma klappts
> 
> aber 40 angler... hdw sag ich ma  ;+



Ich glaube sogar, dass da noch mehr waren! 12 BB´s und 5 Boote!!!! Dazu dann die ganzen Strandläufer. Ich hatte morgens schon Schwierigkeiten einen gescheiten Platz zu bekommen. Bis zum Riff standen in 20 m Abständen Leute im Wasser.........Die haben ja alle Urlaub! #h


----------



## Piotr84 (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

#h hi sylverpasi,#h 

|supergri werde mit silverstar auch einsteigen ins mefo angeln in ca.3wochen#6 .kann man immer auf die angeln?oder gibt es irgendwelche schonzeiten usw...??#c müssen nur noch unsere sachen dafür holen.:q 

gruß piotr84


			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube sogar, dass da noch mehr waren! 12 BB´s und 5 Boote!!!! Dazu dann die ganzen Strandläufer. Ich hatte morgens schon Schwierigkeiten einen gescheiten Platz zu bekommen. Bis zum Riff standen in 20 m Abständen Leute im Wasser.........Die haben ja alle Urlaub! #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Schau Dir mal "Der Küstenknigge"  Da steht eigentlich alles drin.....


----------



## Elbhai (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube sogar, dass da noch mehr waren! 12 BB´s und 5 Boote!!!! Dazu dann die ganzen Strandläufer. Ich hatte morgens schon Schwierigkeiten einen gescheiten Platz zu bekommen. Bis zum Riff standen in 20 m Abständen Leute im Wasser.........Die haben ja alle Urlaub! #h


 

Wie bitte?? 12 BB´s?? Das ist ja echt der Wahnsinn. Ich war am 24.3 selbst in WH, das war auch eine absolute Nullnummer. Danach bin ich noch nach Staberhuk gefahren - auch dort nichts... :c 

Ich habe offenbar das Talent in Sachen Meerforelle zur FALSCHEN Zeit immer am richtigen Ort zu sein... Aber aufgegeben wird noch nicht! Anfang April greife ich wieder an. #6 

Irgendwann muss es doch mal klappen!

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bitte?? 12 BB´s?? Das ist ja echt der Wahnsinn. Ich war am 24.3 selbst in WH, das war auch eine absolute Nullnummer. Danach bin ich noch nach Staberhuk gefahren - auch dort nichts... :c
> 
> Ich habe offenbar das Talent in Sachen Meerforelle zur FALSCHEN Zeit immer am richtigen Ort zu sein... Aber aufgegeben wird noch nicht! Anfang April greife ich wieder an. #6
> 
> ...



Jo heute war das Wasser voller BB´s, Boote und Läufer!!!! So voll war das da noch nie, wenn ich da war....Ich hab erst gedacht, die wären alle wegen MIR da..... :q  :q  :q


----------



## Broesel (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 25.03.2005
Wo: DD
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Hansen Flash divers, Spöket
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m 
Grund: Leo
Wind: um 3 aus NO
Himmel: diesig 
Angelzeit: 5.15 - 08.15 Uhr
Beißzeit: nö
Wasserstand: normal 
Wassertemp: ca. 4 Grad
Sicht: klar
Wer: Sohnemann und ich 
Fisch: wasn das??? 
Sonstiges: War der erste Versuch die Morgendorsche zu ärgern...aber die ärgerten mich, da sie nicht zum Futtern unter Land kamen. Aber Sohnemann war glücklich...mit Papa ganz früh am Strand...;-)


----------



## Elbhai (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@sylverpasi 

Nee, das habe ich auch noch nicht gehört.... Habe noch nie 12 BB´s auf einem Haufen gesehen... Als ich dort war hatte ich meins zwar mit, aber es war viel zu nebelig...

Meinst Du, dass Nebel auf das Beißverhalten der Meerforelle negativen Einfluss hat?


----------



## Juliannn (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

was man so über eure stelle da hört is ja fast forellenpuff like


----------



## Elbhai (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Juliannn schrieb:
			
		

> was man so über eure stelle da hört is ja fast forellenpuff like


 
Jo, in Bezug auf die "Meerforellenanwärter" kann man das wohl bestätigen - in Bezug auf meine Fangergebnisse eher nicht :q 

Was mich echt wundert, ist, dass auch unter der Woche dort so viel los ist! Gut, vor Ostern haben wohl viele Urlaub, aber auch sonst...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> @sylverpasi
> 
> Nee, das habe ich auch noch nicht gehört.... Habe noch nie 12 BB´s auf einem Haufen gesehen... Als ich dort war hatte ich meins zwar mit, aber es war viel zu nebelig...
> 
> Meinst Du, dass Nebel auf das Beißverhalten der Meerforelle negativen Einfluss hat?



Ich weiß nicht, was die Profis dazu sagen, aber ich meine, dass sich das NICHT auf das Beißverhalten auswirkt! Denn gestern, als ja so ein doller Nebel war, lagen schon 3 große Mefos am Strand. 2 davon habe ich selber gesehen!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 25.03.2005
> Wo: DD
> Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
> Köder: Hansen Flash divers, Spöket
> ...



Jörg, die Fische haben vergessen, sich den Wecker zu stellen...... :q 
Bei mir ist es aber noch viel schlimmer! Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen soviel Mefokontakt, wie noch nie und keine davon ans Land bekommen!!!! :c


----------



## Elbhai (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

ok, das wäre dann schon mal ein Argument dagegen...

Na ja ich hoffe, dass ich am 1. April wieder los komme... wohin ich dann gehen soll, weiß ich noch nicht so recht... Irgendwann muss ich diese Negativbilanz ja beenden...


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> ok, das wäre dann schon mal ein Argument dagegen...
> 
> Na ja ich hoffe, dass ich am 1. April wieder los komme... wohin ich dann gehen soll, weiß ich noch nicht so recht... Irgendwann muss ich diese Negativbilanz ja beenden...



Jo meine Bilanz ist zur Zeit auch zum  :c . Ich gelobe Besserung  :q .


----------



## Gnilftz (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg, die Fische haben vergessen, sich den Wecker zu stellen...... :q
> Bei mir ist es aber noch viel schlimmer! Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen soviel Mefokontakt, wie noch nie und keine davon ans Land bekommen!!!! :c



Mach dir keinen Kopf, ich habe meine Negativserie heute beendet! 
Ich hatte die letzte Zeit nur noch Aussteiger oder gar keinen Kontakt. Alles mögliche habe ich probiert, andere Haken, Wirbel zwischen Köder und Haken, etc, etc, etc. Und heute mal wieder ganz normal mit einem Hansen Flash und Originaldrilling gefischt, bumms Haken sitzt, alles chico, Forelle eingetütet. Dat verstehe wer will!  |kopfkrat 

Irgendwann klingelt es auch wieder bei Dir!  #6   

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@mefohunter 84
schöne Berichte Rolf  #6 
Im Moment geht das ja wohl richtig ab. 

Ich hab Heute 7 Stück zwischen 50 und 60cm mal angehoben
2 davon dürften mich bis zum Auto begleiten. Die müssen jetzt
erstmal versorgt werden.
Wenn ich es schaffe, stelle ich später noch nen Foto rein.

Verdammt geiler Tag Jungs.

Gernot #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Mach dir keinen Kopf, ich habe meine Negativserie heute beendet!
> Ich hatte die letzte Zeit nur noch Aussteiger oder gar keinen Kontakt. Alles mögliche habe ich probiert, andere Haken, Wirbel zwischen Köder und Haken, etc, etc, etc. Und heute mal wieder ganz normal mit einem Hansen Flash und Originaldrilling gefischt, bumms Haken sitzt, alles chico, Forelle eingetütet. Dat verstehe wer will!  |kopfkrat
> 
> Irgendwann klingelt es auch wieder bei Dir!  #6
> ...



Ja genau so ist es mir die Tage ergangen!!!! Klar wird das wieder.....Bestimmt wieder nächstes JAHR  :q


----------



## theactor (25. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

@RR: HERMITDENBILDERN!
Wo hats denn so geklingelt?!  #6  #6


----------



## Rausreißer (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Verdammte Axt, Sönke?
Das war ne private Stelle. Da hab ich Stein und Bein geschworen nix drüber zu sagen.
Und das bleibt dann auch so. :g 

Als Tipp kann ich nur sagen: optimiert Eure Köderführung.

Bei langen Würfen zu Anfang eine hohe Position der Rute einnehmen, danach langsam die Rute mit der kurzer werdenden Schnur senken.


Ich hoffe das klappt auch bei Euch.

R.R. #h


----------



## theactor (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

das kann ich natürlich verstehen, Gernot.
Ich habe mir schon eine kleine Sammlung an Folterwerkzeugen zusammengestellt.
Somit freue ich mich auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen...
Schlaaaaf gut (*gruseliges Lachen*)

 #h


----------



## haukep (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 25.03.2005
> Wo: WH
> Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
> Köder: Gladsax rot/schwarz und Hansen Flash gelb/schwarz, rot/schwarz
> ...




40 Angler???? Das geht ja zu wie beim Heringsangeln... :q 

...und dann ruft auch noch der Hauke an und Dennis muss sein Handy aus der Wathose pulen


----------



## Marc aus HH (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Moin Boardies!
Nach all den vielversprechenden Fängen der letzten Wochen komme ich Anfang nächster Woche auch endlich wieder an die Küste =) Könnt ihr mir eine Stelle empfehlen, an der ihr besonders guten Erfolg vorweisen konntet und ich mein Glück versuchen sollte?
Viele Grüße und weiter viel Petri für die Mefo-Saison!
Marc


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin

wollte gestern auch meine Mefo-Saison beginnen, Hohwacht und Lippe wurden abgeblinkert, aber nix zu machen. In Hohwacht kamen mir morgens zwei Angler entgegen, der eine hatte einen feisten Leo ca. 60 cm.



> 40 Angler????


 das ist ja der Hammer!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> wollte gestern auch meine Mefo-Saison beginnen, Hohwacht und Lippe wurden abgeblinkert, aber nix zu machen. In Hohwacht kamen mir morgens zwei Angler entgegen, der eine hatte einen feisten Leo ca. 60 cm.
> 
> ...



Ich habe die Autos am Parkplatz nicht gezählt, aber mehr als die Häfte kamen aus HH  :q ........ Ich habe geschätzt. Vielleicht waren es noch mehr? Auf jeden Fall nicht weniger als 40.......


----------



## detlefb (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ RR
ja genau,
wo bleiben die Pic's, ich möchte *Steel* sehen


----------



## Meerforelle (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

MOin Moin 
Einmal wieder an der Küste mit netten Bordies#6
Und dann bescherte mir der Tag drei schöne Mefos 2 hatten 45 und 1 hatte 55cm
das war ein Tag:g
lieb Gruß und ein Petri an alle 
von meerforelle#h


----------



## Trout-Reload (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Meerforelle schrieb:
			
		

> MOin Moin
> Einmal wieder an der Küste mit netten Bordies#6
> Und dann bescherte mir der Tag drei schöne Mefos 2 hatten 45 und 1 hatte 55cm
> das war ein Tag:g
> ...


 
Moin Meerforelle,
da gratuliere ich herzlich #6 
Das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt bei der Anreise:g

Hast Du mit Fliege o. Blech/ Wobbler gefangen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rausreißer (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Heh Detlef, wieso willst Du noch nen Foto.

Du hast das schöne Teil doch im Kühlschrank (supergrins) :q 

Vielleicht schreib ich noch ein paar Zeilen aber dann nicht in diesem Thread.

Was für ein endgeiler Tag
mit Blauortsand, Hal 9000, Meerforelle, DetlefB  und sage und schreibe würde auch der Reppifluch gebrochen, unglaublich.

Jelle Dir natürlich ganz besonderes Danke.  #6  Wir... Kleine Löschung um den Laden nicht unnötig anzuheizen, sorry

See you,

Gernot #h


----------



## Meerforelle (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Trout-Reload schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Meerforelle,
> da gratuliere ich herzlich #6
> Das hat sich ja richtig gelohnt bei der Anreise:g
> 
> ...


----------



## Schweißsocke (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 20.-25. März
 Wo: Als
 Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
 Köder: Kinetic Salty (12 und 18 g), Spöcket
 Wassertiefe:1 - 3 m
 Grund: Leopardengrund, Sand
 Wind: Meist Ost bzw. SO
 Himmel: Alles dabei
 Beißzeit: 8:30 - 10:00, 16:20 bis 18:45
 Wasserstand: 0,7 bis 0,5 m unter normal
 Wassertemp: gemessen 3° bis 5° C
 Wer: Ich und Pedi
 Fisch: 1x55 cm,1x52 cm;1x48 cm, 1x47 cm, mehrere Grönländer zwischen ca. 38 und 44 cm

Leider begann meine Angelwoche mit Nachtfrösten, entsprechend kalt war das Wasser und schwierig die Fischerei. Insbesondere auf der Westseite (Sebbelev, Stevning, Arnkil Österhage), die um die Jahreszeit eigentlich todsicher gute Fänge garantiert, waren fast keine Futtertiere im Wasser, so dass ich hier nur einige vorwitzige Grönländer erwischen konnte. Die Fische waren alle auffallend schlank. Ich habe eine Mefo entnommen, der Magen war leer!







An der Ostseite (Nörreskoven, Gammel Pöl) lief es etwas besser - auch wenn das Wasser hier noch kälter war (3 °C). Allerdings war keine 60er dabei, was mir um diese Jahreszeit auf Als noch nicht passiert ist. Gestern (Karfreitag) sind mir dann fast die Augen ausgefallen - vor mir fuhr ein Boot vorbei, auf dem ein Däne stolz seinen Fang in die Höhe hob: Ein Silberbarren von 85 cm, ich schätze den Fisch ungefähr auf 8 - 9 kg. 
Insbesondere die Fliegenfischer hatten bei den Wasserverhältnissen einen schweren Stand - ich habe in der ganzen Woche bei ihnen keinen Fang beobachten können.

:q Da ich ja diesmal die Großen habe schwimmen lassen, werde ich wohl im Herbst nochmal ne Woche hochfahren und mir die Fische abholen, die in der letzten Woche nicht beißen wollten.


----------



## wobbler michi (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Datum: 26.03.2005
Wo: Kieler Förde
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Fybro rot/weiß,Hansen Fight gelb/rot
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 - 3 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: kaum Wind 
Himmel: neblig und später leicht bedeckt
Angelzeit: 6.00 - 11.30Uhr
Beißzeit: 09.00 - 10.30 Uhr
Wasserstand: 0,5 m tief
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht: klar
Wer: ich
Fisch: Mf 66 und 42 cm, 39 cm zurück,45 Dorsch zurück, hammer Nachläufer bis vor die Füße,ca.80er,hat mich beim umkehren mit der Schwanzflosse geduscht.
toller Angeltag
Gruß Michi


----------



## Raubfischer (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Leute,

kurzes Fazit vom fünftägigien Fünenaufenthalt (Hasmark, Enebaerodde): Zu zweit insgesamt 23 Mefos bis 4 kg, davon nur sechs Untermaßige. Dabei haben wir gar nicht so viel geangelt!!! Waren tolle Tage im El Dorado...
Raubfischer.


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ wobbler michi und Schweißsocke

Gratulation zu diesen tollen Ergebnissen!!!

@ Gernot

Auch dir Glückwunsch zum Fang der Silberbarren!
Hast schon recht, die Köderführung und die damit verbundene Rutenhaltung ist schon wichtig. Dieser Meinung bin ich auch. Nächste Woche werde ich noch 1-2 mal angreifen!


----------



## Sylverpasi (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

*Dickes Petri* an allen Fängern, die mehr Glück hatten als ich  #6  #h


----------



## torsten34 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin,Moin,
Fangergebnisse von der Sonneninsel Fehmarn von Montag bis Samstag:

*Montag 21.3.  58cm,Staberhuk*
*                          62cm,68cm Puttgarden*
*                          48cm,68cm,72cm Wulfen*

*Dienstag22.3. 46cm,54cm,65cm,72cm Westermarkelsdorf*
*                           85cm Sundbrücke*

*Mittwoch 23.3. 54cm,67cm,74cm Wallnau*
*                            72cm,74cm  Puttgarden*
*                             48cm,51cm, 65cm Staberhuk*

*Donnerstag24.3. 46cm,48cm,58cm Puttgarden*
*                                64cm Flügge*
*                                64cm Sundbrücke*

*Freitag 25.3.         keine Fangmeldung da Laden zu!!!!!!!*

*Samstag 26.3. Stand 18.00 Uhr*
*                            53cm,68cm,69cm Westermarkelsdorf*


----------



## Meerforelle (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

MOin Moin #h
Da ist ja ordentlich was aus der Ostsee gekommen und richtige Klopper dabei!!
Glückwunsch an die Fänger #6
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## Marouk (26. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moinmoin zusammen,
habe gerstern meine erste MeFo (49cm - nicht der Riese aber meine!) gefangen  :l , bei Staberhuk am Steinriff nähe Militäranlage. Auf Wobbler (38g) in schwarz/silber gegen 22:30.
War wohl ein Zufallstreffer, da ging außer ein paar Dorschen bei den Brandungsanglern nicht viel, Spinn und Fliege war den ganzen Tag nicht erfolgreich.
Der Verkäufer aus dem Angelladen meinte dass seit 5 Tagen von überall auf der Insel Fänge gemeldet werden, aber halt nur vereinzelt.

Ich fürchte jetzt bin ich mit dem MeFo-Virus befallen....

PS: Gleich nach unserem Eintreffen haben wir mit einem Spinnfischer aus Göttingen gesprochen, der uns fragte ob wir das Board kennen... es war wohl echt das halbe Board auf der Insel ! 
Hoffe du hast noch was gefangen  #h !!!

Grüße
Marouk


----------



## torsten34 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

*Frohe Ostern und dicke Forellen !!!!*

*Muß heute leider arbeiten #q ,aber vieleicht gibt es ja ein paar neue Fotos von glücklichen Boardies zu schießen! :q :q :q *

*Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann ja mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei schauen!!!!*
*                                        Gruß Torsten*


----------



## Fischbox (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				torsten34 schrieb:
			
		

> *Frohe Ostern und dicke Forellen !!!!*
> 
> *Muß heute leider arbeiten #q ,aber vieleicht gibt es ja ein paar neue Fotos von glücklichen Boardies zu schießen! :q :q :q *
> 
> ...



Dir auch frohe Ostern!!!

Wo vorbeischauen |kopfkrat ? Ich bin nicht ganz im Bilde #c !


----------



## Trout-Reload (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Marouk,

da gratuliere ich mal herzlich zu einem schönen Fisch #6 

Rüdiger


----------



## Reppi (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Wie Gernot schon gepostet hatte, der Fluch ist besiegt, nein pulverisiert !!!
Wie Gernot und Detlef und Co habe ich auch 5 Stück zwischen 45-52 verhaftet.
3 habe ich nicht gemessen, da gleich releast.
Dann hatte ich noch 4 im Drill verloren und unzählige Anfasser.
So einen genialen Tag gibt es nur alle 10 Jahre..........


----------



## oh-nemo (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Gernot schon gepostet hatte, der Fluch ist besiegt, nein pulverisiert !!!
> Wie Gernot und Detlef und Co habe ich auch 5 Stück zwischen 45-52 verhaftet.
> 3 habe ich nicht gemessen, da gleich releast.
> Dann hatte ich noch 4 im Drill verloren und unzählige Anfasser.
> So einen genialen Tag gibt es nur alle 10 Jahre..........


Glückwunsch Reppi zum Traumtag :m Bitte demnäxt um eine Privataudienz :q
Übrigens der näxte Sonntach soll ja auch nicht schlecht werden...sagt man...


----------



## HAL9000 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@torsten34:Unglaublich und Glückwunsch zu den Fischen....haste nicht ein paar Fotos von den besonders dicken Trutten,lechz?

@reppi,gernot und co:war ein netter kleiner Event mit Euch.Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder an der Küste.Würde mich freuen....

Gruß Thor


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				HAL9000 schrieb:
			
		

> @torsten34:Unglaublich und Glückwunsch zu den Fischen....haste nicht ein paar Fotos von den besonders dicken Trutten,lechz?


 
Das waren allgemeine Meldungen von der Insel ! Nicht Torstens Fische (auch wenn ich sie ihm gegönnt hätte ) !


----------



## HAL9000 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@mario:alles klar,jetzt wo du es erwähnst...da stand ja auch nicht"meine Fangergebnisse",wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## marioschreiber (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Bei so vielen verschiedenen Fangorten hätte er ja auch mehr Zeit im Auto wie im Wasser verbringen müssen !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ Gernot & Reppi

 #6 

kann es sein, dass Ihr in der Nähe von G gefischt habt.....
Da soll es ja reichlich Fisch zu bestaunen gegeben haben....
Glattes Wasser, buckelnde Fische, Kringel an der Oberfläche...eben einfach ein Paradies für Fliegenfischer....und was macht Ihr Banausen....haut den armen Tieren Euer Blech um die Ohren  :q 

Fein gemacht...nu mal her mit den Bildern 

 #h


----------



## Blauortsand (28. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



> kann es sein, dass Ihr in der Nähe von G gefischt habt.....



Wofür steht den G?
Geheimstrand 
Gelting
Gummersbach

In der Geltinger Bucht war natürlich über Ostern Massenauflauf deswegen waren wir an einem ruhigerem Strandabschnitt und hatten damit viel Glück dass dort ein Schwarm in Angriffslaune angetroffen wurde.
Ist schon verrückt dieses Frühjahr sind sehr große Scvhwärme unterwegs und wenn man diese auffindet dann krachts und am nächsten Strand passiert dann fast nichts!


----------



## HAL9000 (28. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

G-steht für G-Spot.Wen du den Ort gefunden hast,dann gehts ab
oder G steht für Geilhausen,denn das war es auf alle Fälle.
gruß aus FL


----------



## TankMan (28. März 2005)

*Supidupi juhuu! MEINE ALLERERSTE MEFO!*

Datum: 26.03.2005
Wo: Dazendorf
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele
Wassertiefe: ca. 1 - 2 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: kaum Wind, SO
Himmel: neblig, z.T. heftige Schauer
Angelzeit: 10.30 - 13.30Uhr
Beißzeit: 12.00 - 13.15 Uhr
Wasserstand: 0,5 m tief
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht: diesig
Wer: ich
Fisch: Mf 68 cm und zwei Aussteiger JUHUUU!!! MEINE ERSTE MEFO nach ungefähr 20 Anläufen!!! Freue mich riesig!
Sorry für das "Terassen-Foto", aber das Schei...wetter am Strand wollte ich meiner "Digi" nicht zumuten!
Gehe am Wochenende wieder los!!!
Grüße Björn


----------



## Gnilftz (28. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin Björn!
Petri! Schöner, feister Fisch!  #6 
Ne kleine Anmerkung muß ich aber noch loswerden. Irgendwie sieht es nicht so aus, als ob Du den Fisch auch abgestochen hast.
Mit nem Herzstich blutet er besser aus, dadurch schmeckt er auch besser und was viel wichtiger ist, er ist tot und leidet nicht.
Dies ist nicht als Meckern, sondern nur mal als Tip zu verstehen, ok?!  

Gruß & Petri
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür steht den G?
> *In der Geltinger Bucht *....


...berechtigte Frage Jelle, welche Du aber wie immer genauestens beantworten konntest   

auf alle Fälle habt Ihr da so richtig schönes Fischen (und Fangen) erleben können  #6 

@ Björn

feines Fischchen


----------



## Rausreißer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@Diggler und Mario:
Der G-Punkt ist immer der Hauptangriffsbereich.



> buckelnde Fische, Kringel an der Oberfläche



Die konnt ich eigendlich nur in der nähe der Watthosen bei den Kollegen
beobachten. Das war der so genannte Tauchsieder-Effekt. 

Gebt es zu: Denn hab Ihr beim Nächsten Mal schon beim reingehen. :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## Rausreißer (28. März 2005)

*AW: Supidupi juhuu! MEINE ALLERERSTE MEFO!*



			
				TankMan schrieb:
			
		

> Datum: 26.03.2005
> Wo: Dazendorf
> Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
> Köder: Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele
> ...




He Björn.

Glückwunsch zu der feinen Beute.
Eine 68er und richtig fett.  #6 

Hau rein, und vergiß nicht Bilder reinzustellen.

Gernot #h


----------



## theactor (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

Datum: 28.03.2005
Wo: bei Kembs
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Spöket 18gr weiß
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: NO 3-4
Himmel: Sonne
Angelzeit: 17.30 - 21.30Uhr
Beißzeit: 18.30
Wasserstand: normal / sehr trüb
Wassertemp: ca. 3°C
Sicht: klar
Wer: MichaelB, 2 "Ex" und ich
Fisch: Meerforelle, 58cm (ich); in der Dämmerung kam noch ein Dorsch (der sich wohl "verschwommen" hatte...sonst kein weiterer Biss _Nachtrag: nicht mein Fang!_ ).
Übrigens das zweite mal, dass ich in "trüber Suppe" mit dem weißen Spöket erfolgreich war! 
Ich freue mich über den Fisch, weil es nach 3 gefärbten endlich mal wieder eine silberne Mefo war (zudem meine "längste" - wenn auch noch nicht allzu gut im Futter). Zudem hörten wir von anderen Anglern nur "Nullnummern" - und das seit 6h morgens.
Ich ergänze mal eine Rubrik:   
Zubereitungsmethode: graved 




(Foto: Mischi  #h ) 
  #h


----------



## Quallenfischer (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin#h
Na den mal glückwunsch zu deiner "längsten" Mefo#r


----------



## Fischbox (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Mensch Söhnke, du wist ja langsam unheimlich. Kaum noch Nullnummern und häufig Mefos... #6


----------



## Louis (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Mösch, Actore! Glückwunsch! Wenns jetzt auch noch mit dem anderen Silber läuft, was willste mehr. 

Louis


----------



## theactor (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,

Danke! #h 
Ja, Louis ... das werden wir morgen dann mal sehen #6


----------



## oh-nemo (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ergänze mal eine Rubrik:
> Zubereitungsmethode: graved


Glückwunsch Sönke :m
Du legst ja ooornlich vor  :q
Ja, Graved ist oberlegger


----------



## Klapps kallikay (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Datum: 28.03.2005
> Wo: bei Kembs
> ...





Sieht von vorn ja fast aus wie ein Lachs,hast Du nicht noch andere Bilder?


----------



## theactor (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

HI,
mit der Schwanzwurzel hätte man den Dorsch abschlagen können   
Ist 100% Mefo   |znaika:   
@oh-nemo: Ich schau auch schon alle Stunde ganz gierig in den Kühlschrank, aber dat dauert noch  :g 

 #h


----------



## seatrout61 (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ort: MW, QT und H 
Wann: 07:00 - 11:30 
Wetter: leicht bewölkt und trocken 
Fangdatum: 29.03.2005 
Windrichtung: O 4 
Lufttemperatur: 4-6 
Wassertrübung: klar 
Wasserstand: normal 
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Blinker/Wobbler in versch. Farben 
Sonstiges: Trotz Platzwechsel mal wieder ne Nullnummer von Jörg, Worle und mir. Aber irgendwann geht jede Serie mal zu Ende.


----------



## Broesel (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

uiuiui..ich werd immer wuschiger, wenn ich das hier so lese. Petri allen Fängern #6 
Diese Woche noch..dann komme ich auch endlich mal wieder los... :k 

@Thegravedmefotor
wir schließen uns kurz...du sagtest ja...und bist sowieso grad richtig heiß gelaufen... |rolleyes


----------



## fyns hoved (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Raubfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> kurzes Fazit vom fünftägigien Fünenaufenthalt (Hasmark, Enebaerodde): Zu zweit insgesamt 23 Mefos bis 4 kg, davon nur sechs Untermaßige. Dabei haben wir gar nicht so viel geangelt!!! Waren tolle Tage im El Dorado...
> Raubfischer.


 
Hallo Raubfischer,
du hast vergessen, den Leuten zu sagen, dass es sich dabei um Elektrofischen gehandelt hat. Oder hab ich jetzt zuviel verraten?
Gruß Michael


----------



## theactor (29. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hi,



> wir schließen uns kurz...


Let's do that! Könnte nur sein, dass ich bei der Morgenfischerei etwas schwächel!  :g  
Aber auf eine Bröselsession hätte ich mal wieder _so richtig _ Lust!   #6  #6 

 #h


----------



## Raubfischer (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hallo Michael,

von Elektro- oder gar Dynamitfischen (an sowas denkt man ja mal, wenn man schon wieder keinen Fisch gefangen hat) konnte keine Rede sein.
Vielmehr hat die Forellen an den Tagen wohl der Witch (Falkfish) in 12 gr elektrisiert. Wir haben nämlich nur mit diesem Modell Erfolg gahabt. Sicherlich haben wir auch die meiste Zeit mit ihm gefischt, aber wir haben auch diverse andere Modelle und Blinker ausprobiert wie z.B. den Spöket. Letztendlich haben wir aber alle 23 auf den kleinen Witch-Wobbler gefangen. 
Deinem Namen nach kennst du dich auf Fünen auch aus...In Fynshoved sind wir gar nicht ewesen. Keine Veranlassung.
Gruß, Raubfischer.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Was los hier? Keiner mehr los auf Mefo oder ist der Sturm der Mefos vorbei? Ich konnte während der guten Beissphase leider nur 2 abgreifen, aber das reicht eigentlich ja auch......!


----------



## Skorpion (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freue mich über den Fisch, weil es nach 3 gefärbten endlich mal wieder eine silberne Mefo war (zudem meine "längste" -



thelängstefaktor - Perti zu deinem Fang #6 Gut gemacht  #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Gestern waren Skorpion ( Kurzentschlossener  :q  ) und ich mal zur "Küstenbesichtigung".
Aber der O NO-Wind in den Stärken 5 - 7 bf ließ kein vernünftiges angeln zu.  #d   :c 
Von der Wismarer Bucht bis nach Fehmarn überall das gleiche Bild. Sch... NO Wind in diesen Stärken. Ich könnte  :v !!!
Aber Netze waren wenigstens auch keine im Wasser.  :q


----------



## TankMan (30. März 2005)

*...schöner Feierabend trotz "Nullnummer"*

Datum: 30.03.2005
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele
Wassertiefe: ca. 1 - 2 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: z.T. sehr starker SO (gott sei Dank im Rücken bzw. von der Seite)
Himmel: klar, Sonne, blauer Himmel
Angelzeit: 17.30 - 20.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: Nö!
Wasserstand: wellig
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht: trübe
Wer: ich
Fisch: war nischt! Nur ein paar Zupfer - dafür aber herrliches Wetter und die ideale Entspannung zum Feierabend. Habe auch noch einen sehr netten Sportsfreund getroffen, der ebenfalls letztes Wochenende Premiere hatte, und zwar mit einer 81er! Zu sehen in der Galerie von "Leidenschaft Meerforelle".

Grüße Björn


----------



## eddy (30. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@ TankMan 

Hallo Björn. Ich und mein Bruder waren auch am 26. in DD. Haben vom Belly Boot aus deinen Drill beobachtet. Toller Fisch, Glückwunsch.

Der Tag war nicht schlecht ,so nach fast 1 Jahr wieder am Strand, jetzt hat mein Haus Ruhe und ich wieder Zeit zum Fischen.

Gruß eddy


----------



## fyns hoved (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



			
				Raubfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> von Elektro- oder gar Dynamitfischen (an sowas denkt man ja mal, wenn man schon wieder keinen Fisch gefangen hat) konnte keine Rede sein.
> Vielmehr hat die Forellen an den Tagen wohl der Witch (Falkfish) in 12 gr elektrisiert. Wir haben nämlich nur mit diesem Modell Erfolg gahabt. Sicherlich haben wir auch die meiste Zeit mit ihm gefischt, aber wir haben auch diverse andere Modelle und Blinker ausprobiert wie z.B. den Spöket. Letztendlich haben wir aber alle 23 auf den kleinen Witch-Wobbler gefangen.
> ...


 
Hallo,
wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habt ihr doch meist an einer ganz bestimmten Stelle gestanden...und da war doch so ein Zaun...du verstehst, was ich sagen wollte?
Mal im Ernst, ich weiss natürlich, wie ihr die Fische gefangen habt, obwohl ich diesen speziellen Wobbler nicht im Repertoire habe. Diese 4kg-Mefo von dir war ja ein echter Prachtfisch! Am Freitag bin ich dann auf dem Heimweg nochmal an euch vorbeigelatscht. Da hatten meine Fliegen ja das bessere Ende gebracht. Allerdings war die 68er vermutlich 1-2 Pfd leichter. Remember?
Insgesamt aber wieder ne klasse Woche, auch wenn an meinen Lieblingsstellen rund um Hindsholm zwar viele Angler, aber keine Forelle zu sehen war.
Gruß Michael,
der gerne etwas näher am Wasser wohnen würde.


----------



## Marc aus HH (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Was ist denn los mit den Mefos... Es sind in den letzten Tagen ja kaum noch Fänge zu verzeichnen... Aber jetz soll es ja wieder wärmer werden =)... Dann muss es ja wieder klappen!

Petri an Alle!

Marc


----------



## Juliannn (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Morgen werde ich nochmal mein glück versuchen.
Ist Morgen jemand in Schönhagen oder Norgardholz?


----------



## Marc aus HH (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Ich hätte große Lust auf Nordgardholz, komme aber leider nicht hin :`-(...


----------



## Juliannn (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

ich zieh in den nächsten monaten nach norderstedt.könnten dann ja mal zusammen los und MeFo


----------



## TankMan (31. März 2005)

*...wieder einmal ein perfekter Feierabend MIT MeFo!*

Hallo erstmal und vielen Dank für die "Petris"!
Das heutige Ergebnis meiner Sucht:

Datum: 31.03.2005
Wo: Eckernförder Bucht
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen 
Köder: Hansen / Falkfish / Eisele
Wassertiefe: ca. 1 - 2 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: z.T. starker O- SO (abflauend!!|bla: )
Himmel: klar, Sonne, blauer Himmel
Angelzeit: 17.30 - 20.00 Uhr
Beißzeit: 19.00 - 20.00 Uhr
Wasserstand: leicht wellig
Wassertemp: ca. 4-5°C
Sicht (Wasser): leicht eingetrübt
Wer: ich
Fisch: MeFo 54 cm (Bilder folgen), einen guten Biß verhauen und einen (ziemlich großen) Nachläufer. War super! Neben mir waren zwei Sportsfreunde, die innerhalb von 15 (!) Minuten drei Fische landen konnten, darunter ein ziemlich starker. Darüber hinaus habe ich einige (für mich als "Newbie") interssante Beobachtungen gemacht, die ich mal als Frage an die Profis richten möchte:
- Springen bzw. rauben MeFos an der Oberfläche (Wasserschwall konnte ich mehrmals beobachten)?
- UND: wenn man dort hinwirft, gibt es auch eine reelle Chance, sie zu fangen (...bilde mir ein, den verhauenen Biss genau dort gehabt zu haben, wo ich zuvor einen Wasserschwall beobachten konnte)?
Vielen Dank für Tip(p)s!!

Bis demnächst anne Küste
Björn


----------



## Rausreißer (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*



> Fisch: MeFo 54 cm (Bilder folgen), einen guten Biß verhauen und einen (ziemlich großen) Nachläufer. War super! Neben mir waren zwei Sportsfreunde, die innerhalb von 15 (!) Minuten drei Fische landen konnten, darunter ein ziemlich starker. Darüber hinaus habe ich einige (für mich als "Newbie") interssante Beobachtungen gemacht, die ich mal als Frage an die Profis richten möchte:



Also ich als nicht Profi kann Dir nur abraten auf irgendeine Bewegung im Wasser zu werfen  

Das Ergebnis könnte so aussehen:






Maddin hat das ja ganz klar gezeigt.

Also bloß schnell raus aus dem Wasser :q 

Hau rein, #6 
Gernot #h


----------



## Fränkie S. (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Moin TankMan,

MeFos rauben sehr wohl an der Oberfläche und mit ein wenig Glück packen sie auch Deinen Köder, wenn Du die Stelle anwirfst!

Ich hatte am Karfreitag in Bliesdorf genau dieses Erlebnis. Etwa zwanzig Meter vor mir sah ich einen Fisch die spiegelglatte Wasserfläche durchbrechen. Ein kurzer Wurf circa zehn Meter hinter die Stelle, einige Kurbeldrehungen und zack, war die Rute krumm. Wenig später hatte ich eine 44er im Kescher.

Es lohnt sich immer, wenn es denn die Verhältnisse zulassen, ein waches Auge über die Oberfläche schweifen zu lassen. Wo Bewegung ist, ist meistens Fisch und von Zeit zu Zeit hat man das Glück und fängt!

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## Juliannn (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Würde ich auch als Anfänger einfach mal behaupten das man dabei glück haben könnte


----------



## Schweißsocke (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

@RR
Stimmt genau, ohne vernünftiges Stahlvorfach hat das sowieso keinen Zweck!:q


----------



## polli (31. März 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge März 2005*

Hallo beisammen.

Also wenns klappt, dann komm ich vor Pfingsten auch zum Mefofischen.
Einmal ist immer das erste Mal.
Also, es soll nach Fehmarn gehn und dort an die Ostküste.
Nur mit der Fliege.
Das Spinngetackel bleibt gleich im Keller, damit ich nicht schwach werd.
Hat da jemand Tips?
Kann mir jemand die Nase lang machen?

Gruß aus der Pfalz


----------

